# Can I join you ladies?



## KatO79

Hi everyone on the LTTTC forum:hi: 

I'm 35 and DH is 37 and we've been TTC #1 since end of September/start of October 2013. We've had no luck apart from the chemical during cycle #7 back in April (I'm on cycle #15 now). I have regular 26 day cycles with the pretty odd 27 day cycle here and there.

I've tried OPKs (know I O almost always CD13, otherwise CD14) and the CBFM but decided it was stressing me so we decided to take a break from those things. I used to take my BBT and saw the temp shift every month so I'm pretty sure I'm Oing. 

We've tried pretty much every sort of BDing plan, Preseed, Conceive Plus (trying for the 2nd time this month) and Softcups. I'm currently taking a pregnancy vitamin (they don't have prenatals in this country) and Omega-3 plus take EPO from CD1 until I O. I've previously tried taking FertileCM pills (as I only get watery CM as my most fertile), grapefruit juice and raw garlic to try and get EWCM but nothing helped so I'm accepting the fact I can only make watery with sometimes small patches of EWCM mixed in.

We recently got our referral as you have to have been TTCing for at least 12 months in this country, no matter your age, to get one. Luckily the state pays for most of the fertility treatments so we'll be getting it pretty much for free. Our first meeting with our fertility clinic is November 5th. I got a blood hormone test done but only the clinic knows the results as they first want to tell us at the meeting. They'll be doing an ultrasound and giving me a referral to get an HSG done but since I'll have Oed November 1st, I won't be able to get that done until after AF shows up:dohh:

So that's a bit about my journey:) Hope I've tried long enough to join you as I'm feeling a bit out of place on the TTC #1 forum since many seem to get their BFPs after 4 months and on the over 35 forum many have children already and aren't TTCing #1 like I am. The ladies have been very nice but I'd really like to have a place where others know where I'm coming from and I'm not constantly seeing many ladies announce there BFPs after 3-4 months of trying. When I start fertility treatments, I'll also be joining the assisted conception forum but maybe I'll be seeing some of you there as well?


----------



## HCas

Hi there

I'm kinda in the same boat. I've been ttc since Oct. 26th 2013. Both me and DH are 22 (young I know). We have tried everything under the sun including Forever Blessed casava supplements that are suppose to help conceive twins to soft cups to following the old wives tale "you never conceive in your own bed". 

I have an infertility appointment on November 3rd. This will be my first real step and this direction and its kinda scary. 

I hope you don't mind me joining you on here. I just felt a draw since we seem to be in the same time frame.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Just wanted to say welcome to you and let you know I'm so sorry you are also going through LTTTC. It's a rough journey for sure, so I hope both of you get answers very soon. Good luck at your first fertility appointments. Remember to write down the questions you have about infertility ahead of time- otherwise you will totally space when you get there and forget half of what you wanted to ask. At least, that's what happened to DH and me! I think it took us about three or four appointments before we finally got all our questions answered! :haha: Oh well, we tried! Oh! And don't be scared about you appointments. Most fertility doctors are really understanding of how nerve-wracking the first appointment is and they really take their time talking to you. I think our initial consult was an hour and a half long, and the nurse and doctor were very kind and supportive. <3


----------



## jjbubbles28

Hi ladies :)
Just started my "infertilty" journey. Wishing you all the best.Had a positive vaginal u/s/ No pcos. good ovaries and decent uterus. Have scheduled bloods for next week and sa before tday . View started fertilty testing thread...thats me 

....


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat. I've been ttc since Oct. 26th 2013. Both me and DH are 22 (young I know). We have tried everything under the sun including Forever Blessed casava supplements that are suppose to help conceive twins to soft cups to following the old wives tale "you never conceive in your own bed".
> 
> I have an infertility appointment on November 3rd. This will be my first real step and this direction and its kinda scary.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining you on here. I just felt a draw since we seem to be in the same time frame.

Wow yeah our time frames seem to be very close, right down to our 1st appointments being within 2 days of each other:wacko:

I'm nervous about our 1st appointment as well, mostly what my hormone results will be and what the ultrasound will show:wacko:

It really stinks to have tried pretty much everything you can try naturally and still no BFP:cry:

Oh I'm the last one who's going to mention your ages. I have a SIL who keeps telling me how young I am, like it means we couldn't possible have problems or that we have plenty of time:dohh: I don't want to be 40 when I conceive, my limit has been pushed from 35 to now 36 when I give birth as my birthday is in May so no way I'd have reached my old deadline:wacko:



bunyhuny said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to say welcome to you and let you know I'm so sorry you are also going through LTTTC. It's a rough journey for sure, so I hope both of you get answers very soon. Good luck at your first fertility appointments. Remember to write down the questions you have about infertility ahead of time- otherwise you will totally space when you get there and forget half of what you wanted to ask. At least, that's what happened to DH and me! I think it took us about three or four appointments before we finally got all our questions answered! :haha: Oh well, we tried! Oh! And don't be scared about you appointments. Most fertility doctors are really understanding of how nerve-wracking the first appointment is and they really take their time talking to you. I think our initial consult was an hour and a half long, and the nurse and doctor were very kind and supportive. <3

Thanks bunyhuny, greatd advice:thumbup: I'm just having trouble thinking of any questions at the moment, typical:haha: Think it's also hard to come up with much until I've heard my blood test results as I don't really seem to have any questions about IUI or IVF. I'll have to get DH on it as I think he might be better at coming up with questions than me. I always seem to first have them later on.

I think they wrote that the meeting will take 1 hour which doesn't seem like much time if they're also going to give me an ultrasound that day:shrug:

It's so nice to have others to talk about it as I don't have many to talk to about it. My brother and his wife (live in the US) had issues as well but they were in their early 40s when they started (took them 5 years but now have a 6 year old daughter). But I don't have too much contact with them and they don't seem to get it as much since I'm "young" and they seem to think my age means there can't be much wrong:dohh: No one in DHs family has any fertility issues as his big brother and soon to be ex-wife conceived with 3-4 months of trying for #1. Think #2 took about the same time as well. My MIL never had issues conceiving her 3 boys (DH is the middle child) so not much understanding there:nope: When we told them we got our referral, they didn't say much, just mentioned if it wasn't expensive to get assisted conception but I told them that since we've been trying for at least 12 months, that the referral means it's for free. Then they started talking about a TV show they saw about infertility recently. Guess they didn't know what to say as they don't know what it's like or know anyone that had fertility issues.


----------



## HCas

I understand that. Its nerve wracking. It makes it harder when family doesn't understand. My sister has been pregnant twice since I started ttc and is on her 3rd pregnancy (due in June) and she seems to think all I have to do to get pregnant is get drunk. And MIL got pregnant easily with all four of her babies, even when on two contraceptives XD

So when I try talking to them about it you can see it go right over their heads. My mom tries but she really doesn't get it either and has started to treat me like I'm fragile. She also resigned to not having grandbabies from me which just makes it disheartening to talk to her.

But hey we can help each other through! Since we are so close to one another we can understand even better ^^


Also thank you bunnyhuny


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I understand that. Its nerve wracking. It makes it harder when family doesn't understand. My sister has been pregnant twice since I started ttc and is on her 3rd pregnancy (due in June) and she seems to think all I have to do to get pregnant is get drunk. And MIL got pregnant easily with all four of her babies, even when on two contraceptives XD
> 
> So when I try talking to them about it you can see it go right over their heads. My mom tries but she really doesn't get it either and has started to treat me like I'm fragile. She also resigned to not having grandbabies from me which just makes it disheartening to talk to her.
> 
> But hey we can help each other through! Since we are so close to one another we can understand even better ^^
> 
> 
> Also thank you bunnyhuny


Typical, people who have had almost no issues or maybe even no issues conceiving think that since it happened so (relatively) easy for them, it *must* be that way for everyone else:dohh: Your sister probably thinks that getting drunk will help you relax since many think that just by relaxing, you automatically get pregnant:dohh:

I forgot to mention my mom had 6 kids (with 6 different men and I'm the youngest she had at 41) and she has both been trying to get me to NOT have kids (since she's narcissistic and regrets having her children) plus been kinda unsympathetic to what I'm going through, rubbing my nose in how easy she had it every time:nope:

Not to mention some of DH's friends. One of them has a toddler and she asked me back in April (1 week before I experienced my chemical) while playing with him "Don't you want one of these?" I didn't know what to say so said nothing. I just don't feel like I know her well enough to start talking about our failure to conceive:nope: But we don't see his friends much since 90% of them have at least 1 kid (some of them even have 2) and I guess they feel like they don't have much in common with us because we're childless:nope: Only one of the couples know we've been trying and having issues.

Yeah let's stick together here:thumbup:


----------



## HCas

To be honest she thinks that way because that's how she got pregnant all three times all with different men. She just assumes alcohol is the key to fertility XD Good intents but she doesn't realize it doesn't work like that. I know more about pregnancy and getting pregnant than her.

I'm sorry about your mother too. And understand with the friends. A good amount of mine already have two or three and the ones who don't seem to think they can't talk to me while I TTC. Like once I have a baby it'll all be normal again but til then I'm untouchable. Its weird.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> To be honest she thinks that way because that's how she got pregnant all three times all with different men. She just assumes alcohol is the key to fertility XD Good intents but she doesn't realize it doesn't work like that. I know more about pregnancy and getting pregnant than her.
> 
> I'm sorry about your mother too. And understand with the friends. A good amount of mine already have two or three and the ones who don't seem to think they can't talk to me while I TTC. Like once I have a baby it'll all be normal again but til then I'm untouchable. Its weird.

Alcohol is the key to fertility because she was drunk every time? Just wow:wacko: Yeah it's amazing how much you learn when you're TTCing, especially when you've been trying for a longer time. I'm going to be a bit of an expert after all this, just hoping I have a baby to show for it :rofl:

Strange, I seem to have the opposite problem and it's the ones _with_ kids that are keeping their distance:shrug: My guess has been they don't feel like they have much in common with us anymore because they have kids and we don't plus that we don't have a child/children that their child/children can play with when we see each other. Don't understand why the friends who are childless don't want to talk to you while you're TTCing, that seems odd. Maybe you could try asking them why they're reacting that way?

My non-TTC friends don't seem to have a problem talking to me. Just the occasional inappropriate comment here and there. Like when I told my closest friend that we were going to go through assisted conception, her first comment was "Why don't you adopt?":wacko: She's adopted herself, but still, let me at least first try what I can to have my own biological child before considering that option:dohh: I told her that I found her comment hurtful and she apologized, not realizing how that could be a hurtful comment to someone who's having problems conceiving.


----------



## bunyhuny

jjbubbles28- Hey hun. Welcome here and sorry you are going through this. Sounds like you had a good set of early testing. Has your SO been in for his SA yet? 

KatO79- I know with my first appointment, they said we'd have an hour and a half meeting. When we got there, they discussed our situation with us for the full 1.5 hours and then did the ultrasound afterwards. I don't know if that's the case everywhere, but it's how mine went. :shrug:

HCas- I feel you on the friends and family situation. There are no conception issues in my family tree or DH's. My mom's been married twice and BOTH times conceived on her honeymoon. :dohh: It took her a looooong time to stop giving me bizarre advice. Even now, after over three years of TTC, she told me yesterday that if I "just think positive" maybe my pregnancy would turn around and get better. (Yup. She really said that.) 

Anyway! I'm glad you're here on the LTTTC board. It's really good to be around other people who understand what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## Want1Too

Hi Ladies- I hope you don't mind me joining your conversation. First, welcome everyone and good luck on your journey! A little about myself - I live in the states and I have been TTC for over 2years with my husband. We have no children. About 5 months ago, I requested to be referred to RE. My first appointment was a consultation. Before I went to it they sent me a packet of medical papers to fill-out (35 pages,..no lie)
It took maybe 1.5hr without ultrasound or blood work. I talked about everything from my medical history to my husbands. I then sat with the doctor and she went over a game plan of what we would do next. My 2nd appointment is where I got blood work and ultrasound. Make a long story short, I have had a SONO, HSG, surgeries and now on hormone injections. If you have any questions and I feel I can help answer I will.

It is hard talking to family and friends who have not going through this type of journey. Everyone always says be patient or relax. Don't they think we have tried those options. I catch myself not being around as much friends with kids b/c they talk about their kids the whole time. My non kids friends are not TTC so some days I don't mind talking to them but other days I don't want to, b/c they don't understand it. This is a very sensitive subject and everyone just thinks you BD and it happens over night and that's NOT the case at all.

Well again ladies - thank you for letting me join your conversation and good luck!

Sending baby dust to all of you ladies!!:dust:


----------



## HCas

Sorry I didn't respond yesterday. Spent the first part of the day exercising the the last part breaking down over a song. 

Its strange how people act around us. It seems they either don't know what to say or they say to much. Like we become a completely different person then before and they don't know us any more. Last night my best friend decided that instead of making sure I was alright when I told her I was crying she would bring up another friend's facebook icon that's literally a naked ass. 

It's like she forgot that I'm still me and don't like talking about things like that. Wish we could make them realize we're the same people just a bit more stressed.


----------



## KatO79

*HCas:* How did your appointment go yesterday?

*Want1Too:* Wow, at least your friends with kids talk to you. Ours barely ever see us, maybe 1-2 a year, if that:wacko: We haven't been invited to any of their kids' birthdays or anything. The only invite we've had to anything this year was from one of the very few who has no kids either as he's only fairly recently found a new girlfriend after his last long-term relationship went downhill and they broke up. Unfortunately, I think this is pretty common in Denmark as people with kids gradually abandon or drastically minimize seeing those friends who are childless as they feel there's a lack of common ground. I'm especially disappointed in the couple who knows we're trying but are having issues as I get on with the wife especially well:( No support at all from them it seems. I wouldn't be surprised that when we do get our baby, the calls will be pouring in and they'll suddenly want to see us more often. Since all these couples are mostly DH's friends, they'll be calling him and he'll be too nice to tell them to take their sudden invites and ... errr...well, you know:winkwink: I just feel like if they can't be supportive when we're having issues conceiving, then what kind of friends are they:growlmad:

Yeah I'm too well aware of the "relax-and-it-will-happen" mantra, my in-laws and my SIL in the US (plus my half-sister in the US to a certain degree) have used it numerous times:dohh: Although they're starting to realize something may be up when I'm still not pregnant after a little over 1 year of trying. 

AFM I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow so I get some answers, hopefully mostly positive ones. Don't know what I'll do if the RE has bad news for us:wacko:


----------



## HCas

It went great. They did an sonogram and ordered some blood work. Once that comes in we'll either be inducing af or just waiting for her then I'm doing an HSG to make sure the IUD I had taken out last year year didn't scar me up and to make sure my tubes are open. If everything goes smoothly he said we should be starting some meds by middle of December. So glad we went. I actually feel extremely hopeful in the first time in months!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> It went great. They did an sonogram and ordered some blood work. Once that comes in we'll either be inducing af or just waiting for her then I'm doing an HSG to make sure the IUD I had taken out last year year didn't scar me up and to make sure my tubes are open. If everything goes smoothly he said we should be starting some meds by middle of December. So glad we went. I actually feel extremely hopeful in the first time in months!

Glad to hear it went well:happydance:

Here's hoping you get great results on your blood work and HSG:thumbup:

Hope I get to start treatment about the same time as you, definitely doubt it'd be before as I'm missing the HSG and assume they won't start anything until I can get that done, otherwise I may have been able to start something next cycle already:dohh:


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. :wave: I went in for a blood draw this morning. Should have results in a few hours. If all the pregnancy hormones are out of my system, I'll get to start on the meds for the FET. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Enough time has passed that it should be nice and low- if not I have to wait another cycle. 

In other news, DH and I are moving back to Colorado at the end of the month, so if I cna't do the FET, at least I'll get to focus on backing if I can't do the transfer. We had moved out to NYC back in May because DH had gotten a job with a company who promised us IVF insurance. However, when we tried to go to the fertility clinic in August, we found out the company didn't give us the insurance they promised. :growlmad: Anyway, DH was able to get his work-from-home job back _and_ they gave him a raise :thumbup:, so we're moving back into our RV and heading back west. 

*HCas*- Sounds like your appt went really well. :) Were the people at the clinic nice and easy to talk to? I hope your HSG goes well, too. Mine was really quick and didn't hurt at all- just tickled a little. No cramps afterwards either and overall just a really easy procedure. I hope yours goes just as smoothly. 

*KatO79*- I know how your feel. Our friends with children hardly talk to us anymore either. We've been completely open with people about what we're going through since we were told we'd need IVF so that everyone would stop asking when we were going to have a baby, so it is really hurtful that people have cut us out of their lives. I see most friends a couple times a year at most- no party invites, no shower invites, even the wedding invites have stopped in the last year. People just don't know how to relate, and I'm sure I am a very different person than I was before IF, so in some ways I don't blame them. Still, I've made great friend in the LTTTC forums, a couple of whom are now "real life" friends, so I'm very thankful for that.

*Want1Too*- Geeeeez.... 35 pages? That's crazy! I don't think ours was more than 15-20, but it's been a while so I could be wrong. Your wrist must have been ready to give out by the end of it. How far along into IF treatments are you now? Do you have a diagnosis?


----------



## Want1Too

Kat079 - Its hard not to get frustrated when people act a certain way to you knowing what your going through. I think if the people know your situation and they still cant be sensitive and supportive than you don't need them around when the baby comes. My SIL is like that she sent me a text one night and was like "I am sorry your going through this"
first of all I don't need a pity party. Don't be sorry for me, our situation is different and we've accepted it. We never talk unless my MIL is in town and she forces me to go out to dinner. Any hoo.. You can always talk to me/us. :hugs:

Hcas - I am glad to hear your sono went good. Fingers crossed that your hsg goes great as well. I have had them both done. The sono, I had no pain, however the hsg I did. I did take some OTC meds but didn't really help. Once both procedures were over, I did not have any pain or cramping. My sono ended up showing a polyp and I had to have surgery. Now while the Dr. was doing surgery she removed a min endo and a cyst. Good Luck with everything you will be fine love!

Bunyhuny - Lol, yes it felt like I was at settlement for purchase of my home all those darn papers.. but I got through them. :happydance:
My diagnosis was pretty much polyp, cyst and min endo, which all were removed during surgery in Sept. Then I had to wait for my period to come back which it did. Then my husband and I decided to do injections with IUI. I just had 2 IUIs (Friday and Saturday) and I am in the 2ww. It was my first time having IUIs, a little scary but process was pretty painless. It only hurt a pitch when the catheter was insert (sorry TMI). So now I taken progesterone suppositories nightly until my 2wk appointment. Praying and hoping for :bfp: 
I will not take any home test or cheat to see if I am or not. :nope:

How are things going for you?


----------



## bunyhuny

Want1Too- Congrats on your IUI's! I'm keeping my FX'd for your BFP. I'm glad they went well! I only had pain with my first IUI- when they used a standard catheter first without really thinking about the 90 degree turn in my cervix. It wouldn't make the turn so they ended up stabbing me in the cervical wall a few times... grumble... _That_ hurt like hell and ended up bleeding- but once they switched to the special catheter (either hart catheter or heart catheter- I'm not sure) it was a lot better and I never had any pain at any of the IUIs after that. 

I totally agree on not taking an HPT. Betas are the way to go. HPT's are just so stressful and frustrating. With three of my four pregnancies, I couldn't ever get a BFP on one until I was up around 75 hCG, even on the 10 hCG tests. I totally panicked myself each time thinking I had a BFN because of those sticks, then my beta showed a BFP the same morning that was definitely higher that what the stick was supposed to be positive at. (Does that make sense?)

As for me: I went in today for an hCG draw to see if my chemical pregnancy was done resolving, but it was still at 16 (down from 51 last test, 67 the test before), so DH and I are going to have to wait to do the next frozen transfer. Doctor offered to plan it for the middle of December, but I'm just not going to ruin the holidays with the stress of a TWW, so I asked her to schedule it for January instead. It'll be nice to take a break. We have so much coming up with moving, then holidays, then our wedding anniversary on January 1- which a BFN would totally ruin, and a BFP would make way too stressful.


----------



## Want1Too

Thank you Bunyhuny!
Yeah I am not sure what kind of catheter was used but it only hurt a pinch when it passed through the cervix. Sorry to hear you had bleeding with you IUI. I did not have any things but some cramping pretty much all day. How many IUI did you do before deciding to do IVF? Where you monitored or take meds at all?

Yes, it makes sense and I don't wasn't to stress myself out with HPT. There is enough stuff to stress and worry about. I will wait for the doctor to give me the results from blood work. 

Sorry to hear about your previous losses. But that's awesome your number is coming down. By the time Jan 2015 roll around your number will be even lower. You and your husband have a lot going on (moving, holidays & anniversary) that would cause me to stress out too, so I see why your wanting to take a break until Jan. 

You just never know miracles due happen! :dust:


----------



## MrsL4

@Want1Too --- Hope you have some positive news from the IUI! I feel like our stories are similar but you are a few steps ahead of us. Thank you for sharing your story.

I agree on not taking any home tests......I have stepped away from that because #1 it won't change the outcome #2 it affects my emotions way too much. I've been doing pretty good in terms of not thinking about infertility all month....but once I start spotting, I hit a wall for a few days. 
Gotta try to stay positive at least 90% of the month!


----------



## jjbubbles28

Yeah, it stinks. My SIL has 3 kids, 2 unplanned and 1 took one month of ttc. and she was told she couldnt have ids. Had my bloods today. should have results next week and then have to schedule sa before thanksgiving.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from our first appointment with the fertility clinic:happydance:

My hormone levels are all normal, for my age. So that's good:thumbup: DH needs to get a new SA done at the clinic as the ones he got done didn't specify how many are super mobile or something:shrug: So he'll be giving a sample to the clinic on Friday so they can conduct they're own test and get more results as the ones they got from the lab weren't good enough. But based on the results of the ones he got done at the lab, it looked fine to her. The ultrasound looked good and it looks like my lining was good and that she could see I clearly Oed recently and fit in with my O date of November 1st. 

So all in all very positive news:happydance: She's guessing we'll need IUI but I need to get a HSG done so they're 100% sure.


----------



## jjbubbles28

thats good news so far. hope my results come back good as well. :)


----------



## KatO79

jjbubbles28 said:


> thats good news so far. hope my results come back good as well. :)


FX'ed for you jjbubbles28:flower: Let us know when you find out:)


----------



## bunyhuny

KatO79- Great results, girl! Congrats. :) I hope your DH's next SA goes well. I'm hoping that they do your HSG and realize there was just some debris in your tubes that they can immediately flush out pre-IUI and you conceive immediately. I know that's happened to a couple girls on the LTTTC boards. Once their tubes were clear they went back to natural TTC and both conceived within a few months. I'll be keeping my FX'd for you! <3

Want1Too- I did two rounds of IUI, both with a combination of Clomid and Femara, hCG trigger, and both with multiple follicles. We were told early on that IUI would only have a 10-20% chance of success per cycle, so we switched to IVF after two rounds due to how pricey it was getting them done. (Two rounds of IUI in the US was the same cost as a round of IVF overseas.) 

I never got a BFP with IUI, but I do think I had one momentarily implant once as I very much felt pregnant for two day. (With all my pregnancies I have started getting nauseous on 10"dpo" but not been able to get a positive on an HPT until several days later, even with positive betas.) I wasn't on progesterone for my IUI's so I didn't have that support either. I wish I'd had it, as they've found out now my hCG is always low at first and needs extra time to build up to stop AF, requiring a high dose of progesterone no matter what.

Anyway! Since they think I have an immunological issue at this point, I very well could have conceived, but the embryo may have been too damaged to implant correctly. Glad that January's FET will be one with Prednisone. (I'll probably also add in a pregnancy safe antihistamine, as those also reduce the chance of immunological miscarriage in lab studies.)

I honestly prefer IVF over IUI. It's a higher cost and much more intense, but it comes with a much, much, much higher chance of conception. Also, once we switched to IVF and I was able to get pregnant, we could then move on to figuring out what's causing my losses. (I had also lost a natural pregnancy with a boyfriend back in 2008.) Out of 5 IVF transfers, I've gotten 3 BFP's, so it's just a matter of figuring out how to make one stick (and not in my tubes).


----------



## HCas

Sounds great Kat!

Got my blood work done yesterday. They said I should know the results in a few days the results. Since then however I've been light headed and my arm has been really sore. Oh well I guess. I guess we are all in the waiting game at this point


----------



## bunyhuny

Posted this in my journal. It's a bit long, but interesting stuff if anyone feels like reading it all. 

Been looking up info on some of the causes of recurrent miscarriage and found something interesting called the antihistamine protocol. Turns out some women are allergic to being pregnant- and some RE's treat it with a combo of prednisone, claratin or benadryl, and pepcid. (Used to be a standard protocol at CCRM.) The protocol isn't used often since doctors can't explain why it works, but in many cases it does. The guess is that some women are just allergic to being pregnant and the body goes on attack. 

This is really interesting because last month I had my best starting beta at 14dpo ever- much higher than before. During the TWW, I was sick with the rhinovirus that was going around and was on NyQuil (which contains antihistamines) for the week leading up to my bfp. I stopped taking them the day before the BFP because I was well, and then my numbers didn't double fully and then dropped. However, when I took my ZzzQuil a couple times over the next week, I'd have a resurgence of pregnancy symptoms the following day. I looked at the back of the ZzzQuil and the active ingredient is the same thing that's in benadryl. At this point, I really think that antihistamines might help.

DH and I are also wondering if, since these histamine issues can kill an implanting blastocyst, can they also kill sperm? or a newly conceived embryo in the fallopian tubes? There are no studies on it at all yet, but it seems likely. It definitely would explain why we've never conceived naturally! If my histamine response is killing blastocysts with hundreds/thousands of cells, what would it do to a tiny single cell embryo or a sperm? I really think that may be why we didn't conceive years ago when DH's SA's were coming up great and I was ovulating regularly. 

Interestingly, there have been previously infertile women (IUI, IVF, whole nine yards) who've treated themselves with just the claratin/benadryl and pepcid combo and gotten pregnant and carried to term. DH and I are going to try it that way for the two cycles between now and my next FET. Wouldn't it be amzing if we could actually conceive naturally? It would be a long shot since I only have my right tube now and I usually ovulate on the left, but since we can't do the FET now anyway, well, there's definitely no hard in it! 

Anyway, antihistamines are totally safe to take every day (even during pregnancy) so it is totally fine to try. As soon as my hCG gets back down to <1, I'm going to start on them. (If it's not back under 1, being on antihistamines could encourage the last few placental cells to try to keep growing- and we definitely don't need that!)


----------



## HCas

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Got a phone call from my doctor's office today. I have low Vitamin D so they''ll be starting me on that. However it turns out that when I went to get my sonogram what we believed to be a ruptured cyst wound up being ovulation and that was confirmed with the blood tests! So they expect me to have my period in 7-10 days. I'm kinda hoping it doesn't come, since we bded around that time XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Got a phone call from my doctor's office today. I have low Vitamin D so they''ll be starting me on that. However it turns out that when I went to get my sonogram what we believed to be a ruptured cyst wound up being ovulation and that was confirmed with the blood tests! So they expect me to have my period in 7-10 days. I'm kinda hoping it doesn't come, since we bded around that time XD

This may be a dumb question but how did your doctor know you have low Vit D:shrug: I was told by my RE to up my dose to 35 mcg from the 10 mcg in my pregnancy vitamins (think it's to improve egg quality). But that's because she asked me how much I was taking. I was told to up Vit C to 500 mg a day as well.

Good to know you're Oing:thumbup: I know I was ecstatic when our RE pointed out she could see I Oed recently:happydance:

You and me both, hoping that AF doesn't show up that is:haha: But for my sanity, I'm just expecting her to come this weekend and look forward to getting my HSG done so we have another answer and can get the ball rolling with starting IUI (Our RE says it's very unlikely I have blocked tubes but they need to check so they're 100% sure):happydance:


----------



## HCas

When they did my blood work they checked to make sure I had enough in my system.

I don't mind if she does show up so we can do the tests and get everything on the roll as well. Its just awesome to know I can O on my own. Though it would be amazing if she didn't show and we got a pos instead XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> When they did my blood work they checked to make sure I had enough in my system.
> 
> I don't mind if she does show up so we can do the tests and get everything on the roll as well. Its just awesome to know I can O on my own. Though it would be amazing if she didn't show and we got a pos instead XD


Ok, they don't do that here so I was confused:haha:

Yeah we can dream I guess:flower: But I think I'll be more hopeful for the next cycle as I've heard some women got pregnant shortly after they got an HSG done. We'll see what happens:flower:


----------



## HCas

Really? That's interesting. I wonder why


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Really? That's interesting. I wonder why

Don't know either:shrug: The only things they check for the CD3 blood test are FSH, LH, Estradiol, TSH, TPO (checks thyroid hormone synthesis), Prolactin, Rubella and AMH. If you're negative for Rubella anti-bodies then you need to get vaccinated and then put on hold for 3 months until the vaccine is in full effect. They also test your blood for HIV plus Hepatitis B and C.


----------



## HCas

Blah I'm soo tired :sleep: Been working so much I didn't notice this week go by. Af is supposed to show up any day now and if she isn't here by wed. I think I might test. My breasts have been sore though and that's similar to one of my usual pms symptoms.


----------



## KatO79

Well AF showed up today, on time, so I'll be calling the HSG place on Monday as they're closed all weekend. On to cycle #16.

I'm bummed that I most likely won't be able to start IUI until January as I think the holiday vacation will get in the way and the clinic will suggest January instead:(


----------



## Aiysh

Hi everyone, sorry can I butt in? Ive been reading your posts and its so refreshing (and heartbreaking at the same time) that other people understand. Im ttc month 14 skipping 3/4 months that I took out for counselling to resolve my own past issues and be a better mum and minus a year NTNP. Ive been married 2 and a half years live in the UK ive had my initial testing done everything came back fine - i guess i ovulate as my 21 day blood came back fine and husbands SA was normal . We were meant to get referred although its been so frustrating as the doctors has messed me about and we didnt get referred in the end which means Ill have to do all the testing again and drag out another 3 months of testing waiting for results waiting for appt before i can even imagine any fertility treatment. As if ttc'ing wasn't stressful enough! DH and i have decided to go private (paying for treatment) and they can get me up and running in a month with medication the same cycle! it means ill be paying 2 months wages! (i dont work as many hours as id like). the things we would give up eh... 

hows everyone doing???


----------



## Aiysh

KatO79 said:


> Well AF showed up today, on time, so I'll be calling the HSG place on Monday as they're closed all weekend. On to cycle #16.
> 
> I'm bummed that I most likely won't be able to start IUI until January as I think the holiday vacation will get in the way and the clinic will suggest January instead:(

will you happen to be near fertile time on vacation? it may not be the worst thing as ive read loads of women falling preg when away because theyre so relaxed and happy! hopefully that could be the case for you ??


----------



## Aiysh

HCas said:


> Blah I'm soo tired :sleep: Been working so much I didn't notice this week go by. Af is supposed to show up any day now and if she isn't here by wed. I think I might test. My breasts have been sore though and that's similar to one of my usual pms symptoms.

heres to hoping! keep us updated! i like that works making the days go by and it forces me to get off this site (& others) and stop obssessing for a while - is it the same for u or am i just nuts?? lol


----------



## HCas

Haha nope it's the same for me too. Getting off this site kinda makes me stress less though I miss you ladies when I'm off. But now I work solely from home so I'm hoping to have a healthy balance XD

I keep seeing the test in the bathroom and wanting to use it. Its too hard to wait XD


----------



## KatO79

Aiysh said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF showed up today, on time, so I'll be calling the HSG place on Monday as they're closed all weekend. On to cycle #16.
> 
> I'm bummed that I most likely won't be able to start IUI until January as I think the holiday vacation will get in the way and the clinic will suggest January instead:(
> 
> will you happen to be near fertile time on vacation? it may not be the worst thing as ive read loads of women falling preg when away because theyre so relaxed and happy! hopefully that could be the case for you ??Click to expand...

Yes that's the problem as I'm assuming they'll want to induce O around the same time as I'd normally O:dohh: We'll see what they say as I have to call them when I've had my HSG done to tell them the results, it's up to them if they think we can just reach it before they close:shrug:

I actually tried the whole getting pregnant during a vacation this summer when we were in Russia and it didn't work:nope: We actually won't be away, it's the clinic that will be closed during the holidays, unfortunately:dohh:


----------



## Aiysh

HCas said:


> Haha nope it's the same for me too. Getting off this site kinda makes me stress less though I miss you ladies when I'm off. But now I work solely from home so I'm hoping to have a healthy balance XD
> 
> I keep seeing the test in the bathroom and wanting to use it. Its too hard to wait XD

ooh! dont know how you would do that! lol. Im the type of person who like to wait to test (although i fail miserably too) so i know how u feel!!


----------



## Aiysh

KatO79 said:


> Aiysh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF showed up today, on time, so I'll be calling the HSG place on Monday as they're closed all weekend. On to cycle #16.
> 
> I'm bummed that I most likely won't be able to start IUI until January as I think the holiday vacation will get in the way and the clinic will suggest January instead:(
> 
> will you happen to be near fertile time on vacation? it may not be the worst thing as ive read loads of women falling preg when away because theyre so relaxed and happy! hopefully that could be the case for you ??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's the problem as I'm assuming they'll want to induce O around the same time as I'd normally O:dohh: We'll see what they say as I have to call them when I've had my HSG done to tell them the results, it's up to them if they think we can just reach it before they close:shrug:
> 
> I actually tried the whole getting pregnant during a vacation this summer when we were in Russia and it didn't work:nope: We actually won't be away, it's the clinic that will be closed during the holidays, unfortunately:dohh:Click to expand...

ohhh that sucks i hope the results come out good and you get to catch them on time. ive also just unsuccessfully tried the 'being away' thing so to heck with that idea! have they discussed it being in jan with you?


----------



## KatO79

Aiysh said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiysh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF showed up today, on time, so I'll be calling the HSG place on Monday as they're closed all weekend. On to cycle #16.
> 
> I'm bummed that I most likely won't be able to start IUI until January as I think the holiday vacation will get in the way and the clinic will suggest January instead:(
> 
> will you happen to be near fertile time on vacation? it may not be the worst thing as ive read loads of women falling preg when away because theyre so relaxed and happy! hopefully that could be the case for you ??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's the problem as I'm assuming they'll want to induce O around the same time as I'd normally O:dohh: We'll see what they say as I have to call them when I've had my HSG done to tell them the results, it's up to them if they think we can just reach it before they close:shrug:
> 
> I actually tried the whole getting pregnant during a vacation this summer when we were in Russia and it didn't work:nope: We actually won't be away, it's the clinic that will be closed during the holidays, unfortunately:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh that sucks i hope the results come out good and you get to catch them on time. ive also just unsuccessfully tried the 'being away' thing so to heck with that idea! have they discussed it being in jan with you?Click to expand...

No not yet but as said if they're going to induce O around the same date I normally would O naturally in December, then it's going to be cutting it really close to when they close for Christmas. Our RE will probably first discuss it when I call them after having my HSG done.


----------



## Aiysh

kat079. I see. I hope you do get to this month but if not hopefully it flies by with being too busy or sth!


----------



## KatO79

Aiysh said:


> kat079. I see. I hope you do get to this month but if not hopefully it flies by with being too busy or sth!

I hope so too but we'll see:) If not, I'm hoping December flies by faster than usual :haha:


----------



## HCas

Welp she came today. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call back to schedule my HSG most likely going to be monday though


----------



## Aiysh

HCas said:


> Welp she came today. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call back to schedule my HSG most likely going to be monday though

ow sorry hun. At least you can get a move on with the hsg and be one of the lucky ones who gets a bfp magically after a hsg. I just called to find out my plan for a hycosy next month (that is if im not pregs this month but hey 14 months in & only bd'd twice im not holding amazing hopes haha). are you paying for it?


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Welp she came today. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call back to schedule my HSG most likely going to be monday though


Hi HCas, did you find out when you can get your HSG done? Hopefully you called them on CD1? The place I have to go to is apparently busy so they'll be able to first take me on the 25th which is CD11 for me:dohh: It stinks as I was hoping they could take me Friday:nope: I called them CD3 since they're closed on weekends and I got AF Saturday. Think it's important to call ASAP.


----------



## Aiysh

just called today, think I can get my hycosy (like a hsg) on the 10th dec i hope...something like that. kinda can't wait to finally be taken seriously luckily i have work to distract me in the meantime..


----------



## HCas

@Aiysh Yep I'm paying, though my insurance does cover some of it. 

@Kat at this point I'm just happy for any progress XD AF or + it just means one step closer. I did call on CD1 but the main nurse who schedules wasn't in so I'm calling back today, CD3, to figure out a day. We're hoping for Monday since Roger will be going in for his SA that day as well. At 45 minutes away the less trips the better. I'm just glad they could get you in. Maybe next month we'll be telling everyone good news for the holidays :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> @Aiysh Yep I'm paying, though my insurance does cover some of it.
> 
> @Kat at this point I'm just happy for any progress XD AF or + it just means one step closer. I did call on CD1 but the main nurse who schedules wasn't in so I'm calling back today, CD3, to figure out a day. We're hoping for Monday since Roger will be going in for his SA that day as well. At 45 minutes away the less trips the better. I'm just glad they could get you in. Maybe next month we'll be telling everyone good news for the holidays :hugs:

Hope you find a better day with her than I did, FXed. Wow 45 minutes, we're lucky that our clinic is about 15-20 minutes away by car (probably about the same if you take the train).

One can hope:happydance: I'd then have to get my BFP this cycle though as for my next cycle my 2WW will start around the beginning of the Christmas vacation. But I've already seen that there might be a problem with starting IUI in December due to the holiday vacation the clinic will be on (not 100% sure when they start vacation) but I'll be asking my RE after I get my HSG results. So I'm totally prepared for the fact that we may first be able to start IUI in January:nope:


----------



## HCas

Well they scheduled me for Friday. Not sure how I'm gonna get there though because Roger works that day and can't get off. And well then we'll just keep our fingers crossed for 2015 ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Well they scheduled me for Friday. Not sure how I'm gonna get there though because Roger works that day and can't get off. And well then we'll just keep our fingers crossed for 2015 ^^

Oh you're lucky, I really wanted to get mine done Friday:thumbup: Would've been nice to get it over with and have more BDing days :haha: 

Can't he drop you off? Or maybe someone you know could drive you. Don't know what public transportation is like by you.

Yeah, I'm mostly thinking I'll first see my BFP in 2015. The only positive thing is DH and I will hopefully have a fall/winter baby and that'll please DH as 95% of his family have birthdays between April and July and he'd like to avoid our baby being born during those months if possible:haha:


----------



## HCas

Haha well my best friend said he'd take me. Sadly there aren't too many buses from here to there and the one that does run down that far is in a bad part of town. 

And I know that feeling. I'm trying to avoid September and May mostly. Five birthdays in May and another soon since my sister is due in May and 15 in September. Its crazy XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Haha well my best friend said he'd take me. Sadly there aren't too many buses from here to there and the one that does run down that far is in a bad part of town.
> 
> And I know that feeling. I'm trying to avoid September and May mostly. Five birthdays in May and another soon since my sister is due in May and 15 in September. Its crazy XD

Glad you found a ride:thumbup: I wouldn't take the bus in that case either:wacko:

Wow ok not so many in each month as you, but still:wacko: Off of the top of my head, there's 2 in April (1 more is my soon to be ex-SIL, divorcing DH's big brother so not counting her anymore), 3 in May (I'm one of them), 2 in June and 1 in July (DH). July is also a bad month here as so many in DH's family goes on summer vacation that month so we'd not have many come to our baby's birthday parties:nope:


----------



## HCas

Yea I understand that. My immediate extended family (aunts, uncles, cousins) consists of over 100 people and very few birthdays are in winter or spring. And all of my cousins are having kids now as well which fills the months between March and September to the brim with birthdays. I tell my oldest niece all the time I like her birthday most because its in December and other than her and my best friend there are no other birthdays to worry about. lol
Not too many people will come to our baby's birthday either. But that's because of issues my family has. I'm sure if you did have a baby in July they would take a small break from vacation to come to the birthday ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yea I understand that. My immediate extended family (aunts, uncles, cousins) consists of over 100 people and very few birthdays are in winter or spring. And all of my cousins are having kids now as well which fills the months between March and September to the brim with birthdays. I tell my oldest niece all the time I like her birthday most because its in December and other than her and my best friend there are no other birthdays to worry about. lol
> Not too many people will come to our baby's birthday either. But that's because of issues my family has. I'm sure if you did have a baby in July they would take a small break from vacation to come to the birthday ^^

Wow sounds like a big family:wacko: Our family combined isn't so big. Isn't December a bit of a bad month in a way to be born? I've heard of people giving kids born that month 1 present and saying it's both their birthday and Christmas present. 

The biggest problem would've been DHs big brother plus wife and their 2 :brat: kids as they always went on vacation in July and didn't care they almost always missed out on DH's birthday. But now they're divorcing so maybe that solves that problem? I can just imagine how :growlmad: I'll be if anyone in the family doesn't come to our child's birthday, especially the 1st one. I think the most problematic one will be my narcissistic mother who keeps trying to get me to not have a child and doesn't want to hear about DH and I starting IUI. Two of my relatives (my brother and his wife and daughter + my sister and husband and 2 kids) live in the USA so they of course won't come every year but still hoping they'll come to the christening.


----------



## HCas

I've never seen that problem myself. My niece and best friend love having their birthdays in December. They usually get a ton of things. I know last year from me alone my niece got four birthday gifts and five christmas gifts. Though I guess it all depends on how much money the family has. I know this year I can only do a single gift for both. Though one is something I'm making.

My in-laws (not including the ones we live with) all live out of state. So I don't expect them to come down for birthdays or anything, though if they do it will be nice. My family all lives pretty close the farthest being my uncle who is 3 hours away. But except for my sister and her kids, my parents, and two of my uncles, my family doesn't really care too much for me. I haven't talked to most of them since my niece was born 4 years ago. 

Oh and did my HSG yesterday. It hurt when they put the catheter in and when the put the dye in but it didn't last long at all. They did need to stop at one point though because my doctor thought I looked pale, though I felt pretty fine. Now it's just waiting for results. Can't wait to hear what they found.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I've never seen that problem myself. My niece and best friend love having their birthdays in December. They usually get a ton of things. I know last year from me alone my niece got four birthday gifts and five christmas gifts. Though I guess it all depends on how much money the family has. I know this year I can only do a single gift for both. Though one is something I'm making.
> 
> My in-laws (not including the ones we live with) all live out of state. So I don't expect them to come down for birthdays or anything, though if they do it will be nice. My family all lives pretty close the farthest being my uncle who is 3 hours away. But except for my sister and her kids, my parents, and two of my uncles, my family doesn't really care too much for me. I haven't talked to most of them since my niece was born 4 years ago.
> 
> Oh and did my HSG yesterday. It hurt when they put the catheter in and when the put the dye in but it didn't last long at all. They did need to stop at one point though because my doctor thought I looked pale, though I felt pretty fine. Now it's just waiting for results. Can't wait to hear what they found.

Good to know that not everyone does that. I think homemade gifts can be really nice. 

Yeah if they live farther away then I wouldn't expect them to come either. I don't expect my family in the US to come to much other than maybe the christening. It's not fun to have a split family like that. I also have some relatives I don't talk to, like my aunt. Then there are some I'm on friednly terms with but don't talk to other than maybe 1 a year like my cousin's daughter (who has 2 kids). I have 1 cousin that nobody has contact with because his wife hates our family. It's very sad when families are like this:nope:

Ok I've also heard that there is some pain involved. Did you have any cramping or spotting? Don't they give you the results right away? Because I was told by my RE that I have to call her after my HSG so they can hear the results right away and not have to wait 1-2 weeks. Hope you get good results:happydance:


----------



## HCas

I did have some cramping up to yesterday but the spotting only lasted maybe an hour or two. And I think the cramping only lasted longer because I started to come down with a cold. During the process I got really shakey and my RE thought I was going to faint so he said we'd discuss it later when I was feeling better. So tomorrow we go in for Roger's SA and I'm hoping we'll discuss it then. I also want to hear the results of all my blood work.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I did have some cramping up to yesterday but the spotting only lasted maybe an hour or two. And I think the cramping only lasted longer because I started to come down with a cold. During the process I got really shakey and my RE thought I was going to faint so he said we'd discuss it later when I was feeling better. So tomorrow we go in for Roger's SA and I'm hoping we'll discuss it then. I also want to hear the results of all my blood work.

Ok thanks, it's good to know what others have experienced so I know what to expect. Did they tell you when you could BD afterwards? Because I expect to O 2 days after my HSG so my BDing opportunites are going to be really limited if this cycle isn't going to totally go to waste. Especially now when the extra Vit C seems to be helping me make EWCM:happydance:

Hope you and your DH's results are good and that your almost fainting episode doesn't mean anything bad:thumbup:


----------



## HCas

They said to not put anything up there for the rest of the weekend but that's it. I hope they give you the go ahead for yours. I would ask before the end. 

And thanks ^^ I faint pretty easily so it's most likely nothing. I think I just had low blood sugar or something ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> They said to not put anything up there for the rest of the weekend but that's it. I hope they give you the go ahead for yours. I would ask before the end.
> 
> And thanks ^^ I faint pretty easily so it's most likely nothing. I think I just had low blood sugar or something ^^


Ok I hope that I'm good to go on at least CD12, eventually late night CD12 if need be. I think early morning CD13 _might_ be too late as I seem to O in the afternoon/evening. But if I don't BD at the latest around morning CD13, then it'll be too late I think.

Lets hope that's all it was:thumbup: Looking forward to hearing about your results and hoping it all looks good:flower:


----------



## HCas

I'm excited to know them too. It'd be nice for something to go right heh. I would love to be able to say I O this day and by this day its too late, but I never know. When I did OPK I'd get 15 positives in a single month and my cycles often last from 2-4 months at a time.


----------



## KatO79

So what were your results HCas? Hoping they were good :flower:

I'm a bit nervous about my HSG, even had a nightmare about it last night. Strange, I know:wacko: I'll update when I have gotten it done.


----------



## HCas

Didn't get them today :nope: Doc was out of town for the holidays so only the lab specialist was there for Roger. But I did see one of the papers and from what I can tell (didn't understand most of it) it looks pretty good.... I think XD

How did it go for you? I know it's really easy to work yourself up. Hope everything went well.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Didn't get them today :nope: Doc was out of town for the holidays so only the lab specialist was there for Roger. But I did see one of the papers and from what I can tell (didn't understand most of it) it looks pretty good.... I think XD
> 
> How did it go for you? I know it's really easy to work yourself up. Hope everything went well.

Aww too bad HCas, when will your GP be back? I hope you're right and they're good results:thumbup: Let me know when you get them:flower:

Just got back from my HSG and it went pretty well. Not much pain and only some slight spotting now. The lady doctor was very nice and pretty talkative:haha: Both of my tubes are clear:thumbup::happydance: She said we were welcome to start BDing tonight if we're up for it and since there were no problems, that our chances of getting a BFP are higher now:thumbup:

The only bad news is that our clinic can't start our 1st IUI until after New Years as it'll be cutting it way to close to Christmas :nope: But my RE said that there's a good chance now I could get pregnant naturally now that my tubes have been cleaned out so we can hope. Her advice was to get busy the next couple of days :haha: So unless AF comes here early, I should first call again when/if the AF after it shows up which will be after New Years.


----------



## HCas

That's great news! :hugs: Hope you two have a sticky bean and won't need to go back ^^ I know me and DH will be trying still even without results. And don't worry as soon as I hear anything I'll be updating you ^^ It's really awesome having someone who is going through everything with me.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> That's great news! :hugs: Hope you two have a sticky bean and won't need to go back ^^ I know me and DH will be trying still even without results. And don't worry as soon as I hear anything I'll be updating you ^^ It's really awesome having someone who is going through everything with me.

Thanks HCas:hugs: Our RE is hoping the same thing as well but she's otherwise ready to help if it doesn't happen:thumbup: 

I would also keep trying if I was you, even without those results. We can hope :dust: Looking forward to hearing those results and yes, it's great to have someone to share infertility experiences with:flower:


----------



## HCas

So now we're both playing the waiting game :happydance: What have you been doing to pass the time? Anything fun?


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> So now we're both playing the waiting game :happydance: What have you been doing to pass the time? Anything fun?

Not much other than making some earrings for myself - my new hobby:haha: I find it hard to pass the time since I'm a housewife and there's only so much cleaning you can do when there are no children yet:dishes::laundry:

I think I may have O'ed 1 day early this cycle though:wacko: Was using OPKs to keep track because of my HSG and started using them CD11 (normally O CD13 which is today). It was _very_ close to being positive yesterday (CD12) and on CD11 (CD11 and CD12 test lines are as dark as each other) but negative today (CD13) so I think I missed my surge and Oed sometime yesterday:dohh: Had my HSG on the morning of CD11 (around 11 AM).

Don't know if that means the egg is ok or not or if we got enough BDing in there:nope: We BDed CD11 and CD12, both at night. I was unsure if I'd Oed already before we BDed last night but figured it couldn't hurt to try and went ahead with the BDing.

But for some reason I'm not very hopeful for this cycle now:nope:


----------



## HCas

Well I know I was told the egg can last up to 24 hours in the right setting. And sometimes if the first egg isn't fertilized in time the body will release another. So don't give up hope quite yet!

I can't use OPks cause I'll get 20 pos in a cycle so now we just kinda guess and hope we hit the mark. Once our results come back and all our RE is going to monitor everything and let us know when we'll o so it'll bee nice to actually know instead of this guessing game.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Well I know I was told the egg can last up to 24 hours in the right setting. And sometimes if the first egg isn't fertilized in time the body will release another. So don't give up hope quite yet!
> 
> I can't use OPks cause I'll get 20 pos in a cycle so now we just kinda guess and hope we hit the mark. Once our results come back and all our RE is going to monitor everything and let us know when we'll o so it'll bee nice to actually know instead of this guessing game.

I thought the egg only lasted 12 hours. But I haven't given up entirely, just not feeling too positive about our chances this time:flower:

I think they say that if you BD every 2nd-3rd day from after AF until your next AF, then you should hit a few of your fertile days. So maybe you could try that until then:) But will your RE just be monitoring or will you be starting IUI?


----------



## HCas

I'll be started Clomid or something along those lines unless there was something wrong with my tubes or womb. My main issue is the PCOS effecting me ovulating so they'll be focusing on just getting me to o. If that doesn't help any they may move on to other things. However my insurance doesn't cover IUI or IVF so I'm hoping the meds help.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck HC.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I'll be started Clomid or something along those lines unless there was something wrong with my tubes or womb. My main issue is the PCOS effecting me ovulating so they'll be focusing on just getting me to o. If that doesn't help any they may move on to other things. However my insurance doesn't cover IUI or IVF so I'm hoping the meds help.


Ok here's hoping it works :dust:


----------



## HCas

My head is spinning. My sister just told me she is thinking of adopting her baby out to me. She is 13 weeks along and had a 5 month old and 4 year old. I don't know how to feel or what to say. And my head is just spinning like crazy. And me and DH were going to BD tonight now I'm too anxious to think of that.


----------



## deafgal01

HC- just do the deed with your man. Sleep on it. Talk about your sister's baby later. Wow. That was a bomb she dropped on you.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> My head is spinning. My sister just told me she is thinking of adopting her baby out to me. She is 13 weeks along and had a 5 month old and 4 year old. I don't know how to feel or what to say. And my head is just spinning like crazy. And me and DH were going to BD tonight now I'm too anxious to think of that.

Ok I needed an hour to think about this one because just wow:wacko:

Has your sister been considering adopting her baby out for a while (maybe even from the get go) or is it something she suddenly decided was a good idea while baking cookies (if you get my meaning)? What about the father, is he on board with the idea because otherwise he could make trouble later, right? Also, would you and Roger be interested in adoption and perhaps end up with 2 kids when you hopefully will get your BFP soon?

I'd think seriously about all this, especially if it's some kind of spur of the moment idea on her part. If I understand the adoption process correctly, she has a time frame to regret her decision, yes? How would that affect your relationship if she did and wanted the baby back? Or if she regrets during her pregnancy already? One thing is to adopt from a stranger and they want their baby back. There would be some hard feelings, yes, but you'd most likely never see the person again. With your sister, it'd be another story.

Talk about this with Roger and see if any of you have any other concerns about this, then try and discuss all this with your sister and if it's not something she's thought through, then maybe she should take time to think about if this is what she really wants while you and Roger can have more time to consider what your answer will be if she still wants to go ahead with adopting her baby to you.


----------



## HCas

To be honest this isn't the first time. My sister is a single mother of two already. She doesn't know the father of any of the children, (yes she is one of those people all us ladies trying so hard hate) I even had temp custody of my niece once. 

She's 13 weeks along and when she found out she freaked out about how she couldn't take care of another child and how she just couldn't be a mom again. I offered then. I also offered when she was pregnant and saying the same thing about my nephew. However nothing turned up on that. But she wrote me yesterday saying she had been thinking of this for awhile and felt that this is the reason she got pregnant at one of the worst times in her life. Me and Roger already discussed it somewhat. His response was "Well I was planning for triplets anyways." Which made me laugh a bit.

Today she said for sure though this is what she wants to do. I'm going to tread carefully and still discuss everything through with her and Roger but it looks like we'll be adopting next May.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> To be honest this isn't the first time. My sister is a single mother of two already. She doesn't know the father of any of the children, (yes she is one of those people all us ladies trying so hard hate) I even had temp custody of my niece once.
> 
> She's 13 weeks along and when she found out she freaked out about how she couldn't take care of another child and how she just couldn't be a mom again. I offered then. I also offered when she was pregnant and saying the same thing about my nephew. However nothing turned up on that. But she wrote me yesterday saying she had been thinking of this for awhile and felt that this is the reason she got pregnant at one of the worst times in her life. Me and Roger already discussed it somewhat. His response was "Well I was planning for triplets anyways." Which made me laugh a bit.
> 
> Today she said for sure though this is what she wants to do. I'm going to tread carefully and still discuss everything through with her and Roger but it looks like we'll be adopting next May.

Ok good to know that she's thought it through and it wasn't a spur of the moment decision:thumbup: Too bad she doesn't know who the father is of all 3 children, I always find that a bit sad for the children :nope: But it sounds like you're being smart about it HCas. I hope the process goes well should you definitely decide to adopt the baby:happydance: I'm sure you'll give that baby a wonderful, loving home:flower:

But you'll still be trying for a biological child I assume :flower: Here's hoping you'll be baking a bean by that time :dust:


----------



## HCas

Haha yep still trying for our little Rainbow. the SIL made the joke that as soon as we make the adoption final I'll find out I'm pregnant and will have to plan a double nursery.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Haha yep still trying for our little Rainbow. the SIL made the joke that as soon as we make the adoption final I'll find out I'm pregnant and will have to plan a double nursery.


Here's hoping:dust:

Hopefully you'll get your bfp before that:happydance:


----------



## HCas

How have you been doing? Do you think you made it????


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> How have you been doing? Do you think you made it????

I've been doing fine, thanks :flower:

We'll see in 7-8 days:winkwink: I'm trying to avoid symptom spotting as I always seem to find symptoms and get my hopes up too high each month only to have AF come by. The only things to report are heartburn (was _very_ bad 4 dpo, maybe too much soda that day??), headaches starting today at 6 dpo, some very slight nausea (started today) and cramping most of 5 dpo and some today. I've also been tired and irritable. I've stopped checking CM very much as it's unreliable but it has been alternately white and creamy, tacky and watery when I have checked. Not even bothering with CP as that seems to be an unreliable ndicator as well so only checking it when I'm approaching my fertile days. But I'm trying not to read into anything to avoid disappointment:nope:

How are things going with you:flower:


----------



## HCas

I understand not symptom checking. I try not to every month.... try :haha:

We've been BDing every two days though to try and catch it. Its hard though, been feeling sick the past few days. Even had to pull over yesterday while driving cause I felt like I was going to get sick.

That worked out though cause we stopped at a thrift store and found a really expensive swing for $30 :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I understand not symptom checking. I try not to every month.... try :haha:
> 
> We've been BDing every two days though to try and catch it. Its hard though, been feeling sick the past few days. Even had to pull over yesterday while driving cause I felt like I was going to get sick.
> 
> That worked out though cause we stopped at a thrift store and found a really expensive swing for $30 :happydance:


Yeah it's a bit hard not to symptom spot at all:haha:

Awww hope it's not anything serious and that you soon feel better:hugs: But it sounds like a good plan with BDing every 2nd day when you're unsure of O day. I'd say every 2-3 days should be fine. Some go for every single day but that just seems like too much:wacko:

Wow, sounds like a good deal with the swing:thumbup: We're currently living in an apartment but we'll soon need to start house shopping as we could use a bit more room when the baby does show up. We're not buying anything for our child yet so as not to jinx it but I do get sorely tempted when I see cute baby clothes :winkwink: We're going to have a tough time buying anything when we do get our bfp as we've agreed we don't want to know our baby's sex until I give birth. We though it'd be a fun idea since so many normally know beforehand and we want to keep the excitement up until the very end :blush: But I can see it'll give some slight issues later. Guess we'll have to stick with colors that work for both genders:haha:


----------



## HCas

Yellows and greens! Haha that's kinda what we're doing. We won't know the gender of the baby til closer to christmas so anything we buy will be yellow and green most likely. Though we probably won't be buying too much til we rearrange and clear out our room. We live with the in-laws and have the room that was converted to a garage. The nursery will take up on corner of our room until we can find a lace of our own and all


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yellows and greens! Haha that's kinda what we're doing. We won't know the gender of the baby til closer to christmas so anything we buy will be yellow and green most likely. Though we probably won't be buying too much til we rearrange and clear out our room. We live with the in-laws and have the room that was converted to a garage. The nursery will take up on corner of our room until we can find a lace of our own and all

Yes exactly, yellows and greens. Maybe red would work for both as well and certain blues:shrug: Although some might say that green is a boy's color:winkwink: But I'm not of the "girls *must only* wear pinks and purples and boys *must only* wear blues and greens" type although many here certainly do seem to go by that principle, including my soon to be ex-SIL:wacko: She's really into that whole boys wearing "boy colors" doing "boy stuff" and girls wearing "girl colors" doing "girly stuff." But she also spoils them so won't be copying her parenting as she's turned them into unappreciative, greedy brats :nope:

Ok so we're not the only one with room issues although yours is more problematic as you have the baby on the way:wacko: So I guess you'll be saving up for a house? We're lucky that with DH's paycheck and how much he can loan from his bank that we can afford to buy a house now, although it won't be very big. I can't really borrow money from my bank when I'm a housewife and not making any money:nope: But we don't need much, just a couple of bedrooms, 1-2 bathrooms, a couple of rooms (for an office and diverse things) and preferably a basement to have some of our stuff in. We could probably stay in our apartment until the baby is about 1 year old or so but then we'll be needing more space. But we were thinking of already trying to find a house so we don't move while I'm maybe very pregnant or we have the baby as it'd be a bit stressful I think.

But it sounds like you'll be having fun getting the nursery ready:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Why have you not bought a house yet? Not to be nosy or anything. I already picked mine a few years ago and started paying down on it (so we did buy our house)...


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> Why have you not bought a house yet? Not to be nosy or anything. I already picked mine a few years ago and started paying down on it (so we did buy our house)...

Don't know if this was directed at me or HCas:wacko:

If it was at me, then DH wasn't much for getting a house until we were going to go through with TTCing so we got an apartment (we rent) in the city (moved to a larger one than what we used to have) as he enjoys being close to concert places and everything else living in a big city has to offer. Think he was also considering moving us to another country (since he wanted to try working abroad a couple of years plus it would be a lot easier for me to get a job in a country were connections aren't so vital in landing a job as it is here) so didn't want to be bound down by owning a house since it can be difficult to sell houses at the moment because of the economy. But now that we're TTCing and won't be moving to another country since we want our child to have some stability for a number of years, he's decided we better soon look at houses a bit farther from the city since those will be less expensive and we can get more house for our money. I've told him repeatedly the last few months he needs to let me know what areas he was thinking of plus what our max is that we can afford but he keeps delaying. Guess I'll have to get him to help me this weekend:flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Ah thanks kat. It was directed at both of you. I knew some people choose to wait like for reasons you stated above, and I know others who just cannot afford to buy yet. Makes sense.


----------



## HCas

We can't afford to buy a house ourselves. We'll be renting for awhile. Roger is a cook and I work maybe 4-10 hours a week at a fabric store (which once baby gets here won't happen anymore). 

We are planning to move out in the next year, but its going to be a bit hard. We are living with the in-laws to help them out mainly and they aren't moving for at least another year while the SIL finishes high school. And we don't just want to leave them high and dry. Roger pays half the rent and bills here so if we left before his mom was at a better job they wouldn't be able to afford it. 

My dad is offering to help us get a place near him though. So maybe once MIL gets the better job she's applying for we'll move over to a new city and all, with better schools and more jobs.


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like a good plan, HC. Makes sense too.


----------



## HCas

How has everyone been doing?
Sorry I haven't gotten on the past few days. Been trying to get some work down


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> How has everyone been doing?
> Sorry I haven't gotten on the past few days. Been trying to get some work down


Been doing fine:flower:

I'm 11 DPO today so waiting to see if it'll be AF or a BFP in my very near furture. Knowing my luck, it'll be AF:haha: You get kinda negative after 15 failed cycles:blush: If it's AF, our last chance for a natural bfp will be the coming cycle (will be cycle #17) where I'll O 22nd-23rd of December. 

Am looking forward to starting IUI in January as I'm becoming more convinced it's my CM that's the problem:nope: I get watery CM as my most fertile but maybe it's crappy watery CM that's not nourishing the :spermy: or it's too acidic or something. Been using Conceive Plus the last 3 cycles and am planning on using it next cycle if AF shows up within the next few days (should be here Wednesday or maybe Thursday). Just ordered some more from the UK (as they don't sell it in Denmark), this time with the lubricant in pre-filled applicators as using the tube version with my extra Preseed applicators is messy and annoying:dohh: If I do against all odds get a bfp this cycle, maybe someone here will want to buy the Conceive Plus pre-filled applicators from me (it's a pack of 3 pre-filled applicators):shrug: Otherwise will just take the loss but didn't dare not order and then need it:dohh: Figured with people ordering Christmas presents, it'll take a bit longer to come from the UK.


----------



## HCas

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I go in tomorrow for the results finally. I can't wait. We are also going to pick up a crib I found for $10 XD

So do you have any plans for the holidays?


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I go in tomorrow for the results finally. I can't wait. We are also going to pick up a crib I found for $10 XD
> 
> So do you have any plans for the holidays?

Thanks:hugs: Hope you get good results, looking forward to hearing them:happydance:

Sounds like fun with buying a crib, wish it was me:flower:

Nothing much other than DH and I will be spending Christmas night the 24th at my narcissistic mother's house (just us 3 as she's alienated everyone else in the family with her drama and selfish behaviour ) and spend 2nd Christmas Day the 26th at my in-laws. What about you?


----------



## HCas

Roger has to work Christmas eve and Christmas day 24-25th so we'll be hanging out around the house. However his siblings will be with their dad and his mom is going to spend time with her new boyfriend so we get to pretend like we're on vacation and have the house to ourselves. Christmas eve we will be going to my family Christmas party after he gets out of work though. That's always fun.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Roger has to work Christmas eve and Christmas day 24-25th so we'll be hanging out around the house. However his siblings will be with their dad and his mom is going to spend time with her new boyfriend so we get to pretend like we're on vacation and have the house to ourselves. Christmas eve we will be going to my family Christmas party after he gets out of work though. That's always fun.

Awww too bad he has to work those days:nope: In Denmark it would most likely never happen since Denmark almost shuts down during Christmas. I think DH starts his holiday vacation the 22nd or 23rd and is off until at least January 2nd. But sounds good with your family Christmas party:thumbup: Hope you both have fun:flower: 

I won't be having much fun at my narcissitic mother's place but I'm hoping she behaves reasonably well since it _is_ Christmas. Don't think she'll say anything truely evil while DH is there though:shrug: She'll just keep it small and complain how I've become a pescetarian 3 years ago (she was considering for years becoming a vegetarian though but has never been able to do it) and if I can't stop being difficult and eat meat again, how my shoes/hat/bag/purse are ugly, maybe that I've gotten a bit fatter since last time and the like. So it'll be way more fun at my in-laws' place a couple of days later:thumbup:

Let me know how it goes with your results, good or bad but of course hoping they're good:happydance:


----------



## HCas

It went great. All my work came back perfect and both my tubes are wide open. DH's came back above average as well. So our only problem is ovulation. I'm waiting for some blood work to come back to see where to go now. We will either be starting Fermera or a medicine to kick start AF in the next two weeks. It's so exciting!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> It went great. All my work came back perfect and both my tubes are wide open. DH's came back above average as well. So our only problem is ovulation. I'm waiting for some blood work to come back to see where to go now. We will either be starting Fermera or a medicine to kick start AF in the next two weeks. It's so exciting!

Wow what great news you got, aside from your Oing problem that is :happydance: Seems your DH got great news as well:thumbup: It's so nice to hear the situation isn't hopeless. You must be so happy right now:happydance:

What blood work are you still waiting for?

Sounds good to me, will they kick start you before Christmas then?


----------



## HCas

The blood work is just to see where in the cycle I am. If I'm not too far along they plan on starting me on Fermera before the holidays. If I'm a decent way in they will be kickstarting me in the next week. This feels amazing. 

For a year now everyone has been telling me the likely hood of me having a biological baby was very slim due to how many health problems I have. Even my mom took me aside on many occasions and told me not to get too excited about the chances. So being able to tell them all that I'm perfectly capable of having a child and should be expecting in time to have a 2015 baby is amazing. ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> The blood work is just to see where in the cycle I am. If I'm not too far along they plan on starting me on Fermera before the holidays. If I'm a decent way in they will be kickstarting me in the next week. This feels amazing.
> 
> For a year now everyone has been telling me the likely hood of me having a biological baby was very slim due to how many health problems I have. Even my mom took me aside on many occasions and told me not to get too excited about the chances. So being able to tell them all that I'm perfectly capable of having a child and should be expecting in time to have a 2015 baby is amazing. ^^

Ah I see. Here's hoping they can start you :thumbup:

Wow, don't know why your family was being so negative about it and actually trying to tell you that you're chances were so awful:nope: People in my family have acted more in the opposite direction. My MIL has been telling me to "relax and you'll get preggo immediately" while my narcissistic mother has been "I had no problems conceiving my 6 children whom I regret having, what's you're problem?" kinda thing. 

Here's hoping we both get our 2015 BFPs at the start of the year :happydance:


----------



## HCas

Yes! And then we can be bump buddies.

:dust: I think this is the most excited I've been for a new year in a long time.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yes! And then we can be bump buddies.
> 
> :dust: I think this is the most excited I've been for a new year in a long time.


Sounds like a great plan to me:happydance:

I'm also excited for a new year, it'll be great to get the ball rolling and start IUI. Never thought I'd be looking forward to be injecting myself with hormones and getting ultrasounds with that horrible probe up in me but I am :rofl:


----------



## HCas

:haha::dohh: I'm with you there. I start doing all that most likely next week every week until o. The things we do for our babies XD At least they'll never be able to say we didn't want them.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> :haha::dohh: I'm with you there. I start doing all that most likely next week every week until o. The things we do for our babies XD At least they'll never be able to say we didn't want them.


Lucky:haha:

Can they reach it before Christmas though? My clinic didn't want to do anything because of the holidays and are closed. I've now found out what days they are closed and it doesn't look like it's the whole week, just between the 24th and 26th plus of course January 1st and will only be open to a very limited extent in between. 

So will they only be monitoring you while giving you Femara? Or are you starting any form of assisted conception?

No they can't :haha: Don't know what I'd do if my child dares to say such a thing :wacko:


----------



## HCas

Just Fermera for now. They wanna make sure it takes before trying anything else. If after a few cycles or it they'll try Clomid then go into more "aggressive" forms.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Just Fermera for now. They wanna make sure it takes before trying anything else. If after a few cycles or it they'll try Clomid then go into more "aggressive" forms.

Ok I can see that'd be good for them to know:thumbup: Here's hoping it works:happydance:

It's interesting to hear the differences in the Danish system and how it works in other countries. Here they don't try Clomid or anything, it's straight to IUI or IVF and the REs recommend people, almost to the point of practically saying they have to, to take injectable hormones as the success rates are higher which is what we're planning on doing. Wonder why they don't try Fermera, Clomid or the like in Denmark but they don't:shrug:


----------



## HCas

It is strange to see the differences. I know my RE said he wanted to try Fermera before anything else was because we are young and healthy and our only problem is oing. So he saw no reason to try anything more aggressive. He said it also helps that Roger has great states as well XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> It is strange to see the differences. I know my RE said he wanted to try Fermera before anything else was because we are young and healthy and our only problem is oing. So he saw no reason to try anything more aggressive. He said it also helps that Roger has great states as well XD


Yes it is, would like to know why the Danes don't try things like this:-k 

I can see your RE's argument though. Me and DH aren't ...errr.... so young anymore so we probably need more drastic measures anyway if it's going to happen before I hit 40:haha: I remember my old goal was at latest 35 when I had the baby and had to push that goal to 36 (which I'll turn in May) some months ago when I found out how problematic conceiving is for us, despite the fact that I am apparently Oing and our RE didn't mention any worries about my egg quality :dohh: Also, DH doesn't have Roger's stellar results :haha: 

But I feel positive about our chances with IUI since they put directly up in the uterus somewhere between 50 and 100 times more :spermy: than would get up there if we let nature take it's course normally. They are of course washed and the bad ones weeded out. I fear that almost none are finding there way up there at the moment because I'm starting to think my CM is not good enough:nope: Conceive Plus hasn't helped us yet. Only giving it one more try before I drop it as it's expensive to order from the UK.


----------



## HCas

I'm sorry. Hopefully you get it the first time with IUI though. 

It's kinda funny your birthday is in May because that's when the baby is due XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I'm sorry. Hopefully you get it the first time with IUI though.
> 
> It's kinda funny your birthday is in May because that's when the baby is due XD

That's what DH and I are hoping:happydance: Think I read somewhere that chances for a bfp are highest in the first 3 chances and the absolute highest chance of success should be the 1st one. Would be great if it happens :happydance:

Wow, fun coincidence. My birthday is May 1st :flower: It's a bad day in this country as it's Labor Day and everyone is only thinking about having the day off (mostly blue collar workers), the young(er) people go to Fælledparken and listen to politicians giving speeches and drink beer:wacko: Do you know what day is the due date?


----------



## HCas

The baby is due May 24th however since my sister has already had two C sections she'll also be having one for this baby so he'll be born the week before. And my nephew's birthday is the 13th so it'll be probably around the 17th so she's not in the hospital for his.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> The baby is due May 24th however since my sister has already had two C sections she'll also be having one for this baby so he'll be born the week before. And my nephew's birthday is the 13th so it'll be probably around the 17th so she's not in the hospital for his.


Funny, if the baby comes around the 17th, that's very close to my bratty and super spoiled nephew's birthday (he's my eldest brother-in-law's son), who has the 16th:flower:

Wow 2 C sections and a 3rd in the future:wacko: Those don't sound pleasant. I'd only have one if it was absolutely necessary of course. But I don't know why some women actually prefer C sections and order them in advance. I'm sure with your sister she has a reason (some women do) but there are women who prefer them and don't want to give birth vaginally. My mother had one with me and she says it's much worse afterwards because of the pain you have for weeks afterwards so it's actually better to give birth vaginally as in the end it means less pain.


----------



## HCas

My sister thought there'd be less pain doing a C-section. She refused to give birth vaginally with my niece. And once you have a C section once its dangerous to do it vaginally in later pregnancies. My sister choose this though because she thought it would be better than going into labor. Still does.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> My sister thought there'd be less pain doing a C-section. She refused to give birth vaginally with my niece. And once you have a C section once its dangerous to do it vaginally in later pregnancies. My sister choose this though because she thought it would be better than going into labor. Still does.

Wow:wacko:

My mother has had 6 kids and I was the only one she had via C section (I was her lastborn). She said it was much more painful with a C section as the pain lasts for weeks afterwards where as you're in pain for hours during labor but afterwards, there isn't any pain.

I guess if it's dangerous now for your sister to do so, then she should get a C section again. But I really think they should only perform C sections on women that have a really good medical excuse like if it endangers either the mother's or baby's life, or even both, to deliver vaginally.

I will _definitely_ be going with a vaginal birth unless it becomes dangerous for either my own or my child's life.

Here's hoping it goes well though:thumbup:


----------



## HCas

I agree. I plan on doing it vaginal as well. My sister mainly chose that way because of our mom's horror story. When she was in labor with my sister she went 42 hours of labor without any pain killer because she didn't have insurance and tore badly. She was then kicked out of the hospital and had to drive from one state to another in tons of pain with a newborn. With me she had a C section because I had the umbilical cord around my neck. The next day she was up and walking about with very little pain.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I agree. I plan on doing it vaginal as well. My sister mainly chose that way because of our mom's horror story. When she was in labor with my sister she went 42 hours of labor without any pain killer because she didn't have insurance and tore badly. She was then kicked out of the hospital and had to drive from one state to another in tons of pain with a newborn. With me she had a C section because I had the umbilical cord around my neck. The next day she was up and walking about with very little pain.


Wow, sounds strange they'd kick her out. Don't they normally sew you up if you tear:wacko:

I can better understand that your mother needed a C section with you, your life was in danger so totally makes sense to have a C section.

But your sister knows she can get a pain killer right, an epidural? I plan on having one myself, not into the whole completely natural birth thing although my DH isn't much for the idea:dohh: He's afraid I'll be too drugged up to enjoy seeing our baby for the first time:dohh: But it's not him that's going to have to press out a baby out of a certain tiny hole so if he was giving birth, he'd be free to choose pain killers or not :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

What? How is it more dangerous to give birth through the vagina (after you've had a C sec once)?

My sister has 3 children. First born was hard for her to push out, so they resorted to C section after hours of labor. Second born was able to come out through the vagina- no issues with that birth. Third one never made it to full term so that one she had a d&c for. I have no idea if she would have chosen vagina birth over c section or what, this is not the type of stuff I talk about with her (at least not yet).


----------



## HCas

Well they did stitch my mom up but since she had no insurance and back in the 80's if you didn't have it and couldn't pay right then and there you got thrown out. 

As for how its more dangerous I couldn't truly tell you. This is what her doctor said when we went into one of her appointments when she was pregnant with my nephew. She probably could have still chosen vaginal if she wanted however she didn't want it the first time so hearing it was more dangerous the second just pushed her more towards it the second. And according to her doctor each time she has one it becomes more dangerous the next time. 

Not sure if her doctor is wack or if this is a more recent discovery or what. But that's what we've been told

I plan on pain killers and vaginal. Seems easier in the long run and you actually get to see your baby come into the world instead of a blue tarp. If Roger had a say I think he'd want us to do a water birth.


----------



## deafgal01

https://americanpregnancy.org/labor-and-birth/vbac/

If your sister wants to do research and reconsider her choices, let her know that the doctor might be misinformed. According to this, it seems a repeat C section is more risky than trying a VBAC. I don't know... I may not know everything but what her doctor is telling her right now seems kinda wrong from my perspective.

The only thing I see that might make it more risky is the possibility of higher chance of infection if she tried vbac but for some reason had to switch to c section after attempting vbac. But other than that, it seems like everything else is less risky vbac compared to c section.


----------



## HCas

She didn't want it the first two times she won't want it now.


----------



## KatO79

Nope she probably won't. 

But I've never understood women who want C sections, I personally am more terrified of a C section than giving birth vaginally. I mean, _they cut you open during a C section_:wacko: And if my mother is correct that there's all that pain weeks later, I _definitely_ don't want it unless of course, as said, either my own or my baby's life is in danger and they have to.

Anyway I'm CD4 now and AF has stopped so DH and I are starting to BD every 2nd day:thumbup: Am still waiting for my Conceive Plus to come in the mail but don't need it until CD9. Worse case I think I have a bit left in the tube and I still have some Preseed so I might have enough for my fertile days if the Conceive Plus doesn't arrive in time:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Agreed Kat. That article I looked up says that the C section has more consequences to deal with compared to vagina births. Less pain, quicker recovery time, shorter hospital stay, etc.


----------



## HCas

My dr called and told me my newest blood work showed follicle activity. So now I have to get more done on the 17th to see if I o'd or not. I swear I will laugh my butt off if my body starts working right now that we're adopting and getting help.

Fingers crossed Kat that everything works for you this cycle. If not I'm 100% sure we'll all have the 2015 sticky beans.


----------



## deafgal01

HC- that's some good news! Hope the next one reveals ovulation. It is kinda ironic if your body decides now the time to work after going through process for adopting and getting help.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> My dr called and told me my newest blood work showed follicle activity. So now I have to get more done on the 17th to see if I o'd or not. I swear I will laugh my butt off if my body starts working right now that we're adopting and getting help.
> 
> Fingers crossed Kat that everything works for you this cycle. If not I'm 100% sure we'll all have the 2015 sticky beans.

Great news HCas:happydance: Here's hoping those tests show that you Oed:thumbup:

Thanks HCas:hugs: But I'm not very hopeful with so many failed cycles behind me since my chemical:nope: I'm much more hopeful about IUI:happydance: But here's hoping we get our bfps soon so we can be bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## HCas

Haha so excited!

MIL took me to Ikea and Babies'r'Us today. It was ablast and I got sooo many ideas for nurseries. It was funny though cause my belly was hurting so I kept rubbing it and holding it and people kept looking at me like "Is she pregnant?" "How far along is she?" It was also great because we got the cutest nightlight and a lion king diaper stacker


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Haha so excited!
> 
> MIL took me to Ikea and Babies'r'Us today. It was ablast and I got sooo many ideas for nurseries. It was funny though cause my belly was hurting so I kept rubbing it and holding it and people kept looking at me like "Is she pregnant?" "How far along is she?" It was also great because we got the cutest nightlight and a lion king diaper stacker


Wow sounds like fun:happydance: I'm looking forward to being able to shop like that:blush: DH doesn't want to look at anything baby related until I'm actually pregnant, spoilsport:haha: Did you buy anything?

I guess shopping for baby stuff makes your uterus hurt because of wanting a bump:winkwink: Here's hoping it soon happens:flower:


----------



## HCas

Haha we got a cute silicone night light that changes colors and a lion king diaper stacker. Tomorrow I'm taking Roger back to look at the cribs.

Somehow I got a husband who loves looking at baby stuff almost as much as me. He never stopped me from walking into the baby section except a few rare times I got around by saying I was looking for my nieces and nephews XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Haha we got a cute silicone night light that changes colors and a lion king diaper stacker. Tomorrow I'm taking Roger back to look at the cribs.
> 
> Somehow I got a husband who loves looking at baby stuff almost as much as me. He never stopped me from walking into the baby section except a few rare times I got around by saying I was looking for my nieces and nephews XD

They sound so cute:happydance: Oh cribs, one of the things I'm most looking forward to shopping for, that and the clothes and the stuffed animals :blush:

Lucky you:happydance: I can imagine my DH isn't going to think it much fun when we do go shopping (hopefully in the near future) as he's not the shopping type:haha: But who knows, maybe it's something different when we'll be shopping for our child:shrug: He does always look disappointed when AF shows so maybe when I do get pregnant he'll be excited to buy stuff for the baby, especially when we've had such a hard time of it:flower:

Great excuse, nope just looking for my nieces and nephew:haha: A pity I won't be able to use that as my brother's daughter turned 7 recently while my eldest brother-in-law's kids are 9 and 6 (the boy is older than the girl) and since he's divorcing, there'll be no more babies from him.


----------



## HCas

You would think I wouldn't be able to use it since one sister is eternally single and the other is a year younger and just out of college. But life happens. My younger sister was a teen mom and my oldest is a single mom. Then out of my five brothers, the second oldest has a young son that he doesn't have custody of and the third oldest adopted his wife's two kids.

We make the joke that this family can't have normal families. If you are married you either already had a kid or they did, don't expect one any other way. It was always a joke til me and Roger started trying. Still kinda is but now my siblings are careful when making it, if AF just reared her head it might send me into a fit, which my poor brother Kyle had to find out last Christmas.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> You would think I wouldn't be able to use it since one sister is eternally single and the other is a year younger and just out of college. But life happens. My younger sister was a teen mom and my oldest is a single mom. Then out of my five brothers, the second oldest has a young son that he doesn't have custody of and the third oldest adopted his wife's two kids.
> 
> We make the joke that this family can't have normal families. If you are married you either already had a kid or they did, don't expect one any other way. It was always a joke til me and Roger started trying. Still kinda is but now my siblings are careful when making it, if AF just reared her head it might send me into a fit, which my poor brother Kyle had to find out last Christmas.


Wow, yes it sounds a bit unusual. Here's hoping you soon can say that you and Roger have a :baby: on the way and can be the ones who can have a "normal" family :happydance: 

I wouldn't find the joke funny if I was you either:nope: I can get really mad really quickly if someone is being upsetting so I'd probably have reacted the same way. Especially if I was hormonal like I am when I have AF:haha: Hopefully he won't make that mistake again:winkwink: He probably didn't mean anything by it, I think men are especially forgetful and end up saying stupid stuff at the wrong time.

How did the crib shopping go by the way:happydance:


----------



## HCas

Well the majority of my family didn't know I was trying until a few months ago. And I normally don't get that upset with it because its really true. I mean even me and Roger have a strange family already XD But AF literally came right on Christmas that year and he said it and it just hurt. I had to pull him aside and explain. He was the first out the brothers to find out. To be honest I still think two of them don't know and I think my dad is either in denial or doesn't know lol

We're just a very strange family


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Well the majority of my family didn't know I was trying until a few months ago. And I normally don't get that upset with it because its really true. I mean even me and Roger have a strange family already XD But AF literally came right on Christmas that year and he said it and it just hurt. I had to pull him aside and explain. He was the first out the brothers to find out. To be honest I still think two of them don't know and I think my dad is either in denial or doesn't know lol
> 
> We're just a very strange family

Ok I guess he's forgiven then since he really didn't know:thumbup: Don't know if I'd call your family strange though :)

Most of DH's family don't know we're TTCing either, just my MIL, FIL and DH's grandmother plus my youngest BIL's girlfriend. DH hasn't told his brothers or his closest cousin yet. Most of his friends know but don't know we'll be starting IUI next month. Don't know why:shrug: I was just asking him last night since one of his friend's girlfriend might ask me how it's going on Saturday at our Christmas luncheon and I want to tell the truth and that we'll be starting IUI next month. So I asked him if it's ok and he said yes we can tell his friends openly we'll be needing assisted conception. I was afraid he'll feel needing assisted conception is some deep, dark secret or something and I'd have to come up with some story:wacko: I just hope the girlfriend doesn't give me the whole "just relax and it'll happen" mantra as she had an easy time getting pregnant with #1 but first got pregnant with #2 when she "relaxed" (these are kids she had with her now ex-husband):dohh: I have enough in my MIL saying this, don't need more joining that particular choir:nope:


----------



## HCas

I would rather gear "Just relax" than my mom's "Don't get your hopes up." Only a small amount of our friends know, mainly because we only have a small group of good friends. But now most of our family knows. We've gotten a lot of different advice too. Some normal ones like "Just keep trying" to weird ones like "if you have a 'real' wedding you'll be able to get pregnant no problem", yep thats one advice someone gave us. Because we did a spiritual wedding between only the two of us and didn't have a huge wedding with family and friends. 
I was also told to eat blueberries to get pregnant by my big brother's baby's momma. Never heard of it but I kinda laughed at her. I was like really if eating fruit was they key I would get pregnant every other day.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I would rather gear "Just relax" than my mom's "Don't get your hopes up." Only a small amount of our friends know, mainly because we only have a small group of good friends. But now most of our family knows. We've gotten a lot of different advice too. Some normal ones like "Just keep trying" to weird ones like "if you have a 'real' wedding you'll be able to get pregnant no problem", yep thats one advice someone gave us. Because we did a spiritual wedding between only the two of us and didn't have a huge wedding with family and friends.
> I was also told to eat blueberries to get pregnant by my big brother's baby's momma. Never heard of it but I kinda laughed at her. I was like really if eating fruit was they key I would get pregnant every other day.

OK your mom's "advice" is worse but I bet if you had someone telling you "Just relax" every chance they got, you'd get pretty tired of that one :winkwink: I'm close to slapping the next person who says it actually:growlmad: What does having a wedding to do with getting pregnant:dohh: Have they heard of your sister getting pregnant 3 times and no ring on her finger:winkwink: _Lots_ of people get pregnant _without_ being married at all so don't know where they got that from that you have to of had a "real" wedding:nope: Are you sure it wasn't a very bad joke or someone goading you into having a big wedding:wacko:

Don't get the blueberries advice either:dohh: Too bad it isn't true as I _love_ blueberries and it'd give me an excuse to buy and eat more of them since they are otherwise pretty expensive here :haha:

It's amazing what kind of advice people are willing to dish out:dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

I miss shopping in the baby section. I used to when my nephew and niece were small but now they are beyond age of 7 so I have not wandered in the baby section for a few years now.


----------



## HCas

Woot got the newest blood work back. I'm ovulatory. This is from Monday so I should actually be o'ing today or tomorrow. So there's a chance for this cycle!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Woot got the newest blood work back. I'm ovulatory. This is from Monday so I should actually be o'ing today or tomorrow. So there's a chance for this cycle!


Yay for Oing:happydance: Get BDing and good luck :dust:

I expect to O on Monday:winkwink:


----------



## HCas

Exciting!

Sorry I didn't post yesterday. Woke up to a uti so i was just kinda miserable all day.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Exciting!
> 
> Sorry I didn't post yesterday. Woke up to a uti so i was just kinda miserable all day.

Aww hope you soon get rid of it, I hate UTI:wacko:

I didn't post much myself yesterday since we had our Christmas luncheon and were busy with all our guests:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

UTI sucks... Hope it gets better soon for you.

Christmas feasts are fun!!!!!


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> UTI sucks... Hope it gets better soon for you.
> 
> Christmas feasts are fun!!!!!

It was pretty fun except for the unfortunate incident that you have read from the other thread. I'll just post it Again so HCas can see what I mean:



> Had the Christmas luncheon last night and DH's friend's girlfriend was annoying:nope: She asked how the baby making was going so I told her the truth that it was going badly and we'd be starting IUI next month. She gave me the "just relax and it'll happen" mantra and then said I'm also having problems because I was on the pill for 9-10 years and it's messed up my cycles. I explained to her that my cycles are regular and my RE got my hormones tested and all is normal plus that I'm Oing every month. But she kept saying the problem is also because I've been on the pill too long and she's sure it messed up my body, like she didn't hear a word I was telling her:dohh: :grr: I gave up and started talking about something else but wow, why she refused to listen is beyond me:nope: My only guess is she thinks she knows it all because she has 2 children and feels like she's an expert in getting pregnant and refuses to believe my body is fine because if it was, I'd be pregnant a long time ago:shrug: So regretting I told her last year we started TTCing:dohh:


----------



## HCas

All better... for the most part.

So how are your holidays going? I start the celebrations tonight at my mom's Christmas party, but I'm only really looking forward to tomorrow night when me and Roger can have a couple's Christmas.


----------



## deafgal01

Going pretty good. Going out for dinner with mil tonight before the church service. Then tomorrow christmas with my family at mammaw's. Friday I think we'll be at my fil for the day. After that, I hope our christmas celebrations will end. We'll see...

On the bad side, I gained like 5 to 10 lbs over the past week. :dohh: I think I foresee going on a healthy kick in the very very near future- like add in exercise and eat healthier/appropriate portion sizes meals.


----------



## KatO79

Was at my mother's today with DH and it went ok. We were first by my in-law's to drop off presents and take some with us. In Denmark we open our presents on the 24th after having Christmas dinner of duck (or goose or pork roast), red cabbage, gravy and potatoes:happydance: I'm a pescetarian so I ate mock duck which tastes great when prepared on a pan:thumbup: Also got some sauce made without duck fat that I could eat:thumbup:

We'll have a break the 25th and the 26th will be going to my in-law's for a family Christmas luncheon.

So now we need to find out where to go for New Year's:shrug: We have gotten a couple of invitations so now need to decide. It's been our childless friends and relatives inviting of course:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Kat- sounds like yours has been good so far.

I didn't get any presents to open tonight. :dohh: We're back home after the dinner with mil and watching Ziggy's Gift. We're going to the late service at church (11 pm) and then tomorrow we'll head off to Mammaw's for lunch and the afternoon. Friday we'll be doing lunch with mil and opening gifts at her house, and then I assume dinner with fil and opening gifts over there too. :thumbup:

On the other hand, my brother's already started his Christmas over in Japan. He likes the shirt I got him.


----------



## KatO79

Yes it has:)

Got some nice presents. From my oldest BIL + his kids I got nice high-top slippers, from my mother got a cashmere cardigan plus a fancy gray sweatshirt with rhinestones, from my MIL+FIL I got nice beads and stuff to make earrings and some really nice white on-ear headphones from DH:happydance: 

DH and I also got gifts that were for both of us: 

"A Game of Thrones" board game plus fancy pot holders and 1 dishcloth from DH's grandmother

8 nice porcelain droplet-formed bowls with a gasburner (good for making creme brulee) from my mother.

I got DH a shaving brush holder in metal plus a plastic transport tube for his shaving brush when he takes it with him on trips. He got a sweater plus colorful socks plus whisky glasses from my mother, granite cubes for cooling e.g. whisky and a book from his big brother plus his kids and a shirt from his parents.

We're missing our gifts from my youngest BIL and his girlfriend but they weren't there when we picked up the gifts so we'll be getting those tomorrow at the family luncheon.


----------



## HCas

My Christmas was interesting. Christmas Eve we spent time with my mom's side of the family and officially announced adopting and continuing TTcing which was met with bad attitudes. All I heard the rest of the night was "Can you handle two?" from my cousins, one which only has a son and the other who hates kids. I pretty much shut them up with "Can you even handle one?" though. Today I spent the day at my step's dad's with his side of the family which was much better.

They were all excited about the news both ways and I even got a special prayer for two healthy babies in 2015. After that I came home and cooked dinner for me and Roger and we enjoyed a couple's holiday followed by a Studio Ghibli movie. The only bad part about the day was my sore throat. Otherwise it was great. I even got to see my second cousin who I haven't seen since he was born! 

Now we're trying to think of what to do for New Years since Roger works on the 1st. I think we're gonna go see a movie or something. 

I'm glad your holidays were good! So excited to start this new year with you guys ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> My Christmas was interesting. Christmas Eve we spent time with my mom's side of the family and officially announced adopting and continuing TTcing which was met with bad attitudes. All I heard the rest of the night was "Can you handle two?" from my cousins, one which only has a son and the other who hates kids. I pretty much shut them up with "Can you even handle one?" though. Today I spent the day at my step's dad's with his side of the family which was much better.
> 
> They were all excited about the news both ways and I even got a special prayer for two healthy babies in 2015. After that I came home and cooked dinner for me and Roger and we enjoyed a couple's holiday followed by a Studio Ghibli movie. The only bad part about the day was my sore throat. Otherwise it was great. I even got to see my second cousin who I haven't seen since he was born!
> 
> Now we're trying to think of what to do for New Years since Roger works on the 1st. I think we're gonna go see a movie or something.
> 
> I'm glad your holidays were good! So excited to start this new year with you guys ^^


Wow what's with your mom's side of the family:wacko: I don't see how it's their business if you want 2 children:shrug: You could try what I say to my mother when she's all "Having children is so hard, don't even have 1, it'll be the biggest mistake of your life", I just say "It won't be your problem so what's the issue?" You could also try saying in polite tones that it isn't any of their business, which it isn't. Glad that your step father's side of the family gave you a much better reaction:happydance:

Yeah I can see it'd be hard to find something for New Year's if he has to work on the 1st:wacko: I'd go the stay at home route also since I guess he'd go to bed shortly after midnight. You can't even have guests over because then you'd have to throw them out "early."

Same to you:happydance: Here's hoping 2015 brings us our BFPs, sooner rather than later:haha:


----------



## HCas

My mom's family is.... special. They have this don't ask don't tell policy. As long as we look like the perfect family then no one will be upset. They believe if I adopt then have one of my own they won't look alike so people outside the family will know I adopted my bipolar sister's baby. Which that doesn't fit into a perfect family. My cousin Jessica denied me ttcing and my fertility problems outright at her wedding when one of the groom's family asked me about it and I answered truthfully. She told them I liked making up stories because at the time I was unwed.

I like my dad's side.... I like my dad and uncles from his side. They are awesome! They don't ask don't tell and don't judge. My dad judges actually but in that "critical but loving" kind of way where he means good and never goes to too far. 


lol family right

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH speaking of 2015 babies. I was told between now and the first is when af should show. I already wanna test sooo bad. My boobs have been hurting and I've been feeling sick for a week. I don't like waiting.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> My mom's family is.... special. They have this don't ask don't tell policy. As long as we look like the perfect family then no one will be upset. They believe if I adopt then have one of my own they won't look alike so people outside the family will know I adopted my bipolar sister's baby. Which that doesn't fit into a perfect family. My cousin Jessica denied me ttcing and my fertility problems outright at her wedding when one of the groom's family asked me about it and I answered truthfully. She told them I liked making up stories because at the time I was unwed.
> 
> I like my dad's side.... I like my dad and uncles from his side. They are awesome! They don't ask don't tell and don't judge. My dad judges actually but in that "critical but loving" kind of way where he means good and never goes to too far.
> 
> 
> lol family right
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH speaking of 2015 babies. I was told between now and the first is when af should show. I already wanna test sooo bad. My boobs have been hurting and I've been feeling sick for a week. I don't like waiting.


Hmmm perfect family image....are you sure some of your family might not have Narcissitic Personality Disorder to some degree? My mother and her sister have it in a really bad way (think they're on the more malignant end) and they're all about image.

You could try testing, do you know what dpo you are? I don't think very many ladies get a positive much before 9-10 dpo and many do first get their bfp after AF is late.

AFM I'm 5 dpo and not feeling much of anything:shrug: I have a sneaking suspicion it's gonna be yet another bfn:dohh: Thank God we'll be going through our 1st IUI next cycle as I can't take much more of this:nope: It's also all these fertile women annoying me with their "Just relax and it'll happen" advice when most know it's a myth. I was super relaxed the first 4-5 cycles and during our summer vacation yet no bfp came of any of it:nope:


----------



## HCas

Maybe who knows.

And I guess it didn't matter. Woke up today cramping really bad. What a way to start the day. AF hit hard this morning. Guess I was at the end of my ovulatory cycle when they told me about it. Today was my unlucky day. 

Well at least next week I'll be starting the process for Fermera and all.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Maybe who knows.
> 
> And I guess it didn't matter. Woke up today cramping really bad. What a way to start the day. AF hit hard this morning. Guess I was at the end of my ovulatory cycle when they told me about it. Today was my unlucky day.
> 
> Well at least next week I'll be starting the process for Fermera and all.


Aww sorry HCas that AF showed but it's good that you're now Oing :hugs::happydance:

I'm feeling the same, this cycle is most likely going to be a wash but I'll be starting IUI next cycle so really happy about that :happydance::dance::headspin: Just wish the next 1½ weeks would hurry up already so I can see AF arrive and start IUI :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

So excited for you ladies to start your IUI cycles. It'll be hard waiting 2 weeks to see if it works for you but I'll be here rooting silently for your bfp!


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> So excited for you ladies to start your IUI cycles. It'll be hard waiting 2 weeks to see if it works for you but I'll be here rooting silently for your bfp!


Thanks deafgal01:hugs:

Worse, you'll be waiting almost 4 weeks for me since I will start with the hormones when AF arrives around January 6th :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I can wait a month for you Kat. :wohoo: It'll come eventually!


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> I can wait a month for you Kat. :wohoo: It'll come eventually!


Yes, I really hope this time flies by, especially the time between now and until I get AF around January 6th:haha: Who knew I'd be looking forward to poking myself with needles:haha:

Plus here's hoping we conceive the 1st time around:thumbup: We really need some positive news in DH's family now that his big brother is divorcing and it's setting a damper on things :nope: They're already living seperately and have agreed on a so-called 9-5 sharing of the kids (she gets them 9 days in a row and he gets them 5 days in a row during each 14 day time period). Since he had his kids on the 24th (the big day here), he didn't get to bring them to the Christmas family luncheon on the 26th and the uncle (married to the biological aunt) made a bit of a big deal about being disappointed that the kids didn't come (since he wasn't there on the 24th) :dohh: He's normally pretty nice so I don't get what was up with that:nope:


----------



## deafgal01

Divorce is nasty affairs! So sad that he could not bring the kids on the 26th.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> Divorce is nasty affairs! So sad that he could not bring the kids on the 26th.

Yes we didn't see the kids at all either since we were at my crazy mother's for Christmas the 24th. Although they can be a bit bratty as the mother spoils them with giving them everything they want and pretty much letting them behave how they want with no consequences for bad behavior :brat::brat:

It's even worse since his soon to be ex-wife is a lawyer:wacko: I think at this point the divorce has been fairly amicable. It was her that wanted the divorce. I think DH's big brother's main concern was for the children. Think the only issue is her and and her witch of a mother are blaming the whole failed marriage on DH's big brother, basing it on the silliest things like he never bought shampoo/soap for himself even though she did most of the shopping so why should he have to go on a separate trip for that if she's shopping:shrug: Just the silliest stuff. Good luck to her next husband is all I can say, if she even gets one :wacko:


----------



## HCas

Keeping FX for you Kat. I'm sure his family will be extactic when you get the pos and hopefully it'll help bring some light in. Divorce sucks, though it kind of seems its a good thing for your BIL. Since his ex is such an (sorry if I'm being rube) brat. 

Also thanks deafgal ^^


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Keeping FX for you Kat. I'm sure his family will be extactic when you get the pos and hopefully it'll help bring some light in. Divorce sucks, though it kind of seems its a good thing for your BIL. Since his ex is such an (sorry if I'm being rube) brat.
> 
> Also thanks deafgal ^^


It really is best for him. She was sometimes really horrible. She used to hate me because of my huge issues finding a job plus my family doesn't have as much money as hers (we used to but lost it all). It's only been in the last 2-3 years she started being nicer to me even though my job situation hasn't changed so now we have an OK relationship. I don't think she's a very good mother either. She spoils them rotten with all the toys they want, no matter the cost, and when they do misbehave, there's no warning, she just starts screaming her head off at them:wacko: I think it's also fairly obvious that she prefers her son over her daughter even though she really wanted a daughter. I remember when they had the boy and at his 1st birthday were discussing having #2 and she wanted a girl (because my MIL really wanted a girl when she was having kids but had 3 boys and wasn't into having a 4th so gave up). She said if #2 turned out to be a boy, they'd have to try again:wacko:

I think the problem is my BIL was really bad at confronting her on her poor behavior so he almost always let her behave like a cow sometimes:dohh: Think I only saw him once put her in her place when she was being horrible. A couple of confrontations more would've done wonders for her and have created more respect between them. As it was, she had the pants in the family and decided everything:nope:


----------



## deafgal01

She sounds like a horrible character of a person (as a mother anyways)... Good riddance to her but bummer that she's not setting boundaries with the kids and making sure they earn their toys and stuff. They'll only grow up to be spoiled rotten unless your brother's influence helps them to be kind and understand that money isn't everything (toys isn't everything) and that there's people out there with less things than they have.

I wear the pants in my relationship with my spouse but I don't treat him as horrible as she did your brother. I may be mean at times (rude by the comments I make) but at least I respect my husband especially when he stands up and tells me to hush.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> She sounds like a horrible character of a person (as a mother anyways)... Good riddance to her but bummer that she's not setting boundaries with the kids and making sure they earn their toys and stuff. They'll only grow up to be spoiled rotten unless your brother's influence helps them to be kind and understand that money isn't everything (toys isn't everything) and that there's people out there with less things than they have.
> 
> I wear the pants in my relationship with my spouse but I don't treat him as horrible as she did your brother. I may be mean at times (rude by the comments I make) but at least I respect my husband especially when he stands up and tells me to hush.

She really is. She takes after her mother:haha: Her little sister is a really nice woman though and takes more after their father:winkwink: Nope, they don't need to earn anything, they just get and get. They never thank anyone for their gifts either and none of the parents is making much effort to teach them manners. I think some parents have a thing with teaching kids to be polite and compare it to training a dog: "My child isn't a dog!" It's crazy, there's an epidemic of selfish brats that are groing up to be a pain for society and never were taught any economic sense so they loan huge amounts of money to buy all the stuff they want because no one told them about economics and buying what you can afford:dohh:

These kids have no idea:nope: I remember the son being shocked to learn that not every family can afford 2 cars:wacko: He also demanded that my youngest BIL "GET (HIM) A COKE NOW!" and wasn't polite at all and people just laughed. I can imagine people won't be laughing when he's grown up and says things like that still:dohh: The daughter once said it wouldn't matter if she broke a toy because her Mommy and Daddy will just buy her a new one, it's horrible:nope: They can be nice on occasion but yeah, no way I'd want to babysit those 2:nope: I remember one year for Christmas the gifts they got from the 1st of December until the 23rd of December as "calender gifts." They got some pretty expensive ones and the gifts aren't suppose to cost very much:nope: They're not grateful for anything, they're used to just getting. I remember one year DH and I bought the son a board game he didn't wish for but we thought he'd like and we'd avoid having bought something someone in the mother's family (as they're also into spoiling children) has already bought (we'd tried that a couple of times). We saw the kids on 2nd Christmas Day and don't you know, he'd already been given that game:dohh: So he put up a stink and was pissed off it was something he'd already gotten. He then tried to look for more presents before his father finally stopped him but geez, what a brat:nope:

Yeah I sometimes go too far in what I say to DH as well (mostly if I'm stressed or have AF and am hormonal) but for the most part, he tells me off if I'm being really bad. He's not much better either and can also be really bad and need to be told to shut up and be nice:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I think we all have our pressing buttons... DH was staring at me in bed and tried to start a conversation. Um... I just woke up. I DO NOT wish to have a conversation first thing when I wake up and obviously I was playing a game on the ipad too so I was kinda focused on that. :dohh: I suppose he can annoy me at times. :haha: I annoy him too...

Sad... I think teaching kids manners can go a long way in this society. Especially saying "thank you" to people (even strangers or staff in their uniforms). You never know whose day you'd just made by saying something so simple when they're used to not hearing those words or being ignored. I would never consider or compare children learning their manners training to dogs, because those are two different things. My husband writes thank you cards for the gifts he gets at christmas and other times of the year on occasion like birthday cards and vacations if we stay with someone. I don't do that, but I do sometime wonder if I ought to because I feel like I'm being rude if he's doing that and I'm not. Ya know what I mean.

I know when I have kids, I'm going to try and follow the 3 or 4 gift rule. 1 thing they need, 1 thing they want, and 1 thing to read. something like that. I also hope to implement volunteer time in their childhood too so they learn to appreciate the things we have and be kind to those who don't have what we have- they may not be able to do much with volunteering til they're older but I'll find/figure out something.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> :haha: I think we all have our pressing buttons... DH was staring at me in bed and tried to start a conversation. Um... I just woke up. I DO NOT wish to have a conversation first thing when I wake up and obviously I was playing a game on the ipad too so I was kinda focused on that. :dohh: I suppose he can annoy me at times. :haha: I annoy him too...
> 
> Sad... I think teaching kids manners can go a long way in this society. Especially saying "thank you" to people (even strangers or staff in their uniforms). You never know whose day you'd just made by saying something so simple when they're used to not hearing those words or being ignored. I would never consider or compare children learning their manners training to dogs, because those are two different things. My husband writes thank you cards for the gifts he gets at christmas and other times of the year on occasion like birthday cards and vacations if we stay with someone. I don't do that, but I do sometime wonder if I ought to because I feel like I'm being rude if he's doing that and I'm not. Ya know what I mean.
> 
> I know when I have kids, I'm going to try and follow the 3 or 4 gift rule. 1 thing they need, 1 thing they want, and 1 thing to read. something like that. I also hope to implement volunteer time in their childhood too so they learn to appreciate the things we have and be kind to those who don't have what we have- they may not be able to do much with volunteering til they're older but I'll find/figure out something.

Haha, I can totally get not wanting to converse in the morning, I'm not a morning person myself:haha: I think we all have our buttons and when you live with someone, it's almost impossible to not press them on occasion:haha:

Totally agree on teaching kids manners:thumbup: I don't get where people are getting the dog training line of argument against, it's pretty bizarre:dohh: I'm super polite myself and am constantly saying "thank you" to people. Don't know if I'm a bit too much sometimes but I guess it's better than the opposite problem:haha: Although I don't write thank you cards myself either, I just thank people when I open the gift and say something positive. 

I think that gift rule sounds pretty good, I've been thinking of something similar myself so he/she doesn't just wish for a bunch of toys:nope: I think the volunteering idea is great, I may steal your idea:winkwink: Don't know what the age limit is but I'm sure you can do it in other ways. I've been thinking if I do get a volunteer job at an animal shelter, maybe I can bring my child with me when he/she is older so they can help and learn to care for other living beings. If a kid can learn to think of the needs of animals, it shouldn't be a problem teaching the same about people.


----------



## HCas

Ladies I'm really sorry I'm not getting on as much recently. December wa jut not my month with so much drama and bad new.

Happy New Year though!

Also not tarting treatment this cycle. One thing lead to another and in the end we didn't have enough money to cover it


----------



## deafgal01

:hug: Oh HC... that just sucks... Especially when money delays our dreams!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Ladies I'm really sorry I'm not getting on as much recently. December wa jut not my month with so much drama and bad new.
> 
> Happy New Year though!
> 
> Also not tarting treatment this cycle. One thing lead to another and in the end we didn't have enough money to cover it


Awww so sorry HCas:hug:

If I may ask, what happened? Hope you still had a great Christmas and New Year's:flower:


----------



## HCas

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

A combination of things caused it really. From me getting really sick and needing to go to the dr. to Christmas itself being more expensive than planned. The holiday were till pretty good though. And we're not going to take a break because of not tarting this cycle. We're actually getting ready to try a bunch of things this cycle to see if it work and maybe we won't need treatment at all.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that these simple changes will bring on your bfp, HC.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> A combination of things caused it really. From me getting really sick and needing to go to the dr. to Christmas itself being more expensive than planned. The holiday were till pretty good though. And we're not going to take a break because of not tarting this cycle. We're actually getting ready to try a bunch of things this cycle to see if it work and maybe we won't need treatment at all.

Aww sorry HCas, here's hoping you won't need treatment and something works:happydance: Hope you're feeling better. I know Christmas can be expensive. We used a bit too much money on people's gifts so will be trying to save money the next couple of months.


----------



## KatO79

So AF is starting to come today, have cramping and there's red blood when I wipe. Ended up calling the clinic today to schedule my 1st U/S and "Hormone Injection 101" class. Based on what I told her, she said it would be best for me to come Friday January 9th.

So excited to start my 1st IUI and hoping it works :happydance:

How's it going for everyone else:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So my U/S went great and the nurse was really good in teaching me how to use the Puregon Pen to inject myself with:thumbup: She gave me a pamphlet with the instructions (with pictures:haha:) as well just in case.

I've been put on 50 IU Puregon (FSH) from CD2 to CD8 at night. On CD9 in the early afternoon I go in for my 2nd U/S to see if I need to keep injecting (evt. change my dose) or if I can soon trigger myself. That'll be January 16th so here's hoping I can trigger soon after:happydance:

So how's it going with everyone?


----------



## deafgal01

Just keeping busy here, trying to lose weight and be more active but still drinking alcohol. :dohh: Least I only have one glass of wine Fri and Sat night generally. Rest of time I drink coffee in morning, hot chocolate /soda stream rest of day, or water.

I guess I'm trying to get myself looking and feeling better before spring break. We have a cruise to look forward to at end of March so I really want to feel more energetic for that.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> Just keeping busy here, trying to lose weight and be more active but still drinking alcohol. :dohh: Least I only have one glass of wine Fri and Sat night generally. Rest of time I drink coffee in morning, hot chocolate /soda stream rest of day, or water.
> 
> I guess I'm trying to get myself looking and feeling better before spring break. We have a cruise to look forward to at end of March so I really want to feel more energetic for that.

Sounds good deafgal, how much weight are you trying to lose at the moment? Yeah alcohol isn't so good and I think it helps put on weight as well:wacko: I think my MIL said there's around 100 calories in 1 glass of red wine (she's currently on a diet so she's counting calories).

Sounds lovely with a cruise:flower: I don't think I've ever been on one:nope: Where is this cruise going?


----------



## deafgal01

The carribbeans. Trying to lose maybe 15 to 20 before that but ideally get down to 155 like I was before so short term to get from 190 down to 175 and then work my way from there.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> The carribbeans. Trying to lose maybe 15 to 20 before that but ideally get down to 155 like I was before so short term to get from 190 down to 175 and then work my way from there.

Wow the Carribbeans, that sounds wonderful:thumbup: Wish it was me going on that cruise :haha: 

Good luck with losing that weight:happydance: I know how hard it can be. A few years ago I lost 10 kg and it wasn't easy:winkwink: Started going to my local fitness center but it was a bit boring because I was going alone since DH was on a 2 month business trip in Singapore at the time. I should really lose around 5 kg more but will wait until I've had a baby since I'll need to lose weight after that anyway:winkwink: I can recommend Zumba, it's rather fun:thumbup: I needed to learn it from the DVDs though as the woman at the fitness center was horrible at teaching it and 3/4 of the class couldn't figure out what was going on:dohh:


----------



## HCas

Sorry ladies that I just disappeared. We got bad news that we weren't able to start treatments this cycle and I just went into a really bad depression that took a bit to get out of. I kept coming on to post but then would feel like crud and sign off. Really sorry.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Sorry ladies that I just disappeared. We got bad news that we weren't able to start treatments this cycle and I just went into a really bad depression that took a bit to get out of. I kept coming on to post but then would feel like crud and sign off. Really sorry.


HCas I was wondering what happened to you! So sorry you were feeling depressed about not being able to start treatments:hugs: But glad you're back and hopefully are feeling better now:flower:


----------



## HCas

Yes much ^^ We found out the gender of the baby we're adopting and got to go shopping for her. And my RE called to let me know that as soon as next cycle starts he'll work with me on costs for us to start treatments.

How have you been doing? :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yes much ^^ We found out the gender of the baby we're adopting and got to go shopping for her. And my RE called to let me know that as soon as next cycle starts he'll work with me on costs for us to start treatments.
> 
> How have you been doing? :hugs:


Wow how wonderful, a girl:happydance: Must be fun to go shopping now that you know the gender:thumbup: Sounds good that your RE is willing to work with you on cost.

I'm doing pretty well. Of course excited to *finally* be starting IUI:happydance: I took my last Puregon injection tonight (nr. 7 injection)and go in for my 2nd U/S to determine if there are too many eggs (more than 3 and the IUI is cancelled) and if there are 3 or less what sizes the follicles are plus the thickness of my endometrial lining. Based on these calculations they determine whether I'm ready to trigger or if I need to take Puregon a bit longer and eventually if it should be at the same dose or if they should change it. So a bit nervous about the results. I'll of course update when I get home from my appointment tomorrow afternoon:happydance:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and there are 2 eggs in my left ovary (no wonder that side bothered me most):happydance: I didn't ask her the sizes as she wasn't very friendly and I'm a bit shy but she said I'm ready to have my IUI on Monday and need to inject myself late Saturday night with Ovitrelle and the IUI will be Monday morning at 11:30 AM:thumbup:

The only bummer is I think some of my shots must of gone wrong because she said I had a good amount left in the ampule:wacko: I just don't get what could've gone wrong because I followed the instructions to the letter:shrug: So I need to give myself Puregon 50 IU tonight.


----------



## HCas

At least you get to jump in on Monday. I have my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully in a few weeks you'll be giving us the good news and I'll get to start following you on the pregnancy forums ^^

And yep it's a lot of fun shopping now that we know the gender. Though Roger is getting flustered because he wanted to get something with her name on it but we named her a one of a kind name Ave-Marie. So now he's trying to figure out how to make something with her name on it XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> At least you get to jump in on Monday. I have my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully in a few weeks you'll be giving us the good news and I'll get to start following you on the pregnancy forums ^^
> 
> And yep it's a lot of fun shopping now that we know the gender. Though Roger is getting flustered because he wanted to get something with her name on it but we named her a one of a kind name Ave-Marie. So now he's trying to figure out how to make something with her name on it XD


Thanks, I'm still having my FXed for you as well:hugs: We'll see, I'm not having too high hopes in case it's a BFN and we need 1-2 more tries or even IVF:wacko:

Maybe if you know someone who can use a sewing machine or good at embroidery they could embroider her name on clothes and the like. I don't know for other things though, that's a bit tough. I'll have to think about that one:wacko:


----------



## HCas

Haha well I sew and already planed on that but he is really wanting to do something big. He's weird that way. I think in the end he's going to carve the letters out for wall decor. 

No matter what I have high hopes that we'll be bump buddies, even if we're a month or two apart!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Haha well I sew and already planed on that but he is really wanting to do something big. He's weird that way. I think in the end he's going to carve the letters out for wall decor.
> 
> No matter what I have high hopes that we'll be bump buddies, even if we're a month or two apart!

Wow good to know:thumbup: I'm horrible at stuff like that (embroidery, sewing, quilting) but my crazy mother is really good at stuff like that. If he's good at carving it might not be a bad idea:thumbup: 

We'll probably not have that problem as any names we're tossing around are fairly common ones so should be no problem:winkwink: Otherwise my MIL is really handy with sewing so we have her as a back-up plan.

Here's hoping, it would be so fun if we could :dust: Although we'd have to create our own group somewhere because of our age difference:winkwink:


----------



## HCas

True. We could make a group called "Finally our time" XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> True. We could make a group called "Finally our time" XD


Lets do that:happydance:

So what have you gotten for Ave-Marie:flower:


----------



## HCas

lol We have almost everything at this point. A swing, playpen, tons of clothes (including a really cute pink onesie with momma, papa, and baby giraffe that says "loved on it"). I'm also crocheting her a purple blanket and a diaper cover with a tutu, headband, and shoes for her newborn photos. 

We still need the crib, changing table and rocking chair as well as more pink stuff but we're hoping to be doing that in the beginning of March because Roger surprised me with a renewal of vows date on Feb. 28th so we won't have much extra money til then lol


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> lol We have almost everything at this point. A swing, playpen, tons of clothes (including a really cute pink onesie with momma, papa, and baby giraffe that says "loved on it"). I'm also crocheting her a purple blanket and a diaper cover with a tutu, headband, and shoes for her newborn photos.
> 
> We still need the crib, changing table and rocking chair as well as more pink stuff but we're hoping to be doing that in the beginning of March because Roger surprised me with a renewal of vows date on Feb. 28th so we won't have much extra money til then lol


Wow yeah sounds like your almost all covered:flower: Wish I could crochet. I can only do extremely basic knitting but can barely remember how to since it was years ago and my mother's hard core teaching methods killed any urges I had in that direction since it was complete perfection or she pulled everything up and I needed to redo it:dohh: Anyway hoping to see some pics in a few months time of your handywork and some of the bought clothes:winkwink:

Lucky you:happydance:When I mention to DH about doing something like that for e.g. our 12½ year anniversary (first "big one" in Denmark) he thinks I'm a bit nuts:nope: Don't think it's common here so it's a bit of a foreign concept to him. Are you going to be doing yours somewhere special?


----------



## HCas

I love crocheting blankets and hats though the diaper cover and shoes are a new thing XD I make tons of blankets though and donate them so that's always fun. I might have to make you one too once you get that BFP ^^

No where special. This is really more for the family. He knows my family is made we didn't have a traditional wedding which causes a lot of fights at family gatherings. So he decided to renew our vows at the two years mark (maybe because of Ave-Marie) and have a traditional wedding ceremony and reception. In only a short period we have the dress, photographer, venue (a local cafe in our historic district), band, and the clothes for the boys. All he asked me to do was make the dresses for the girls since that's what I wanted to do the first time around before we decided to just do a spiritual union with just us there.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I love crocheting blankets and hats though the diaper cover and shoes are a new thing XD I make tons of blankets though and donate them so that's always fun. I might have to make you one too once you get that BFP ^^
> 
> No where special. This is really more for the family. He knows my family is made we didn't have a traditional wedding which causes a lot of fights at family gatherings. So he decided to renew our vows at the two years mark (maybe because of Ave-Marie) and have a traditional wedding ceremony and reception. In only a short period we have the dress, photographer, venue (a local cafe in our historic district), band, and the clothes for the boys. All he asked me to do was make the dresses for the girls since that's what I wanted to do the first time around before we decided to just do a spiritual union with just us there.


Awww that would be so nice of you:hugs:

Wow why would your family fight over you decided to do a spiritual union:wacko: Family should respect how you and your hubby decided to get married:nope: I actually wanted to get married while we were in Singapore during one of DHs business trips (an extended trip of 3-4 months where he proposed on a weekend trip to Kuala Lumpur) and maybe also have a ceremony at home for our families but DH decide it best to get married at home and drop the exotic, fun wedding idea I had :blush: But here's hoping you have a lovely ceremony and reception:happydance: Will you be having a color theme? We had a white/purple theme for ours:flower: What does your dress look like?


----------



## HCas

We're gonna do a ancient greek theme with sky blue and silver. My dress is actually my step mum's first dress that wound up not fitting her. Its all chiffon and an empire waist gown with a one shoulder style. Since Roger hasn't actually seen it yet I can't take it out, but as soon as I can I'll get a picture up.

They fight over it because we're a christian family, but I'm Hellenic (belief in the greek gods) and Roger doesn't really have a religion though he believes there is something greater. They all think that we're going to hell for our choices and not going traditional is making it worse for us. They also have big opinions on how we should raise our kids. When we should baptize them (which we're not until they are older and can decide for themselves) , and how often we go to church. Which I only go once a year on Mother's Day because my grandmother (the only one that isn't a brat about it) interprets for the deaf and it's our gift to her each year. 

I was the first in the family to have a different faith so everyone kinda believes its my fault that my younger cousin stopped going to church and that my sister is an unwed mother (yep according to them my sinner ways caused my sister to be an unwed mother). At this point they are just doing everything possible to force me back into the family faith.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> We're gonna do a ancient greek theme with sky blue and silver. My dress is actually my step mum's first dress that wound up not fitting her. Its all chiffon and an empire waist gown with a one shoulder style. Since Roger hasn't actually seen it yet I can't take it out, but as soon as I can I'll get a picture up.
> 
> They fight over it because we're a christian family, but I'm Hellenic (belief in the greek gods) and Roger doesn't really have a religion though he believes there is something greater. They all think that we're going to hell for our choices and not going traditional is making it worse for us. They also have big opinions on how we should raise our kids. When we should baptize them (which we're not until they are older and can decide for themselves) , and how often we go to church. Which I only go once a year on Mother's Day because my grandmother (the only one that isn't a brat about it) interprets for the deaf and it's our gift to her each year.
> 
> I was the first in the family to have a different faith so everyone kinda believes its my fault that my younger cousin stopped going to church and that my sister is an unwed mother (yep according to them my sinner ways caused my sister to be an unwed mother). At this point they are just doing everything possible to force me back into the family faith.


Wow that sounds beautiful:thumbup: Looking forward to seeing pics:happydance:

Wow very interesting. I didn't know that people could be Hellenic, pardon me if I sound offending, it's not my intention, just curious. I've always been a bit interested in the Greek (and Egyptian) gods and goddesses. How did you get into that religion? I'm Protestant myself although it's not like I'm all that into it if you get my meaning. Don't go to church or anything. My DH is a bit like yours, he's an agnostic. 

Family should so not mix into how you want to raise your kids:nope: And how is your choice to change your religion the cause of _any_ of your cousin's or sister's life choices:dohh: That's just crazy:nope: I'm so sorry that they're being impossible:nope: Parents shouldn't force a religion on their child, ours will be exposed to both and decide later on what's the best fit, even if it's something totally different like Hinduism or Heathenism/Germanic neopaganism or Hellenic or whatever they feel is right for them. 

I know something about difficult parents (my mother is pretty domineering and highly opinionated). You might need to take a stand at one point and set boundaries and make them respect them. It's hard but otherwise they may keep on mixing into things:nope:


----------



## HCas

I've been luck with parents. My mom and dad really don't care about religion. There are other things that they have their opinions on but nothing too bad. Just imagine all of your extended family sticking their noses into your life. Because that's what its like.

As for how I got into my belief its a long story. To make it short I fell out of religion for awhile until I stumbled upon it and it just kinda stuck with me. It's really hard to explain.


----------



## KatO79

Ok so it's not your parents but the rest of the family that's mixing in? Wow I'm lucky on that account. Most of the rest of my family shows little to no interest in me (not counting DH's family). 

All of my siblings have different fathers (so we're 6 kids from the same mother but with 6 different fathers). One of my brothers died in the early 90s due to AIDS. Another one no one has any contact with as the father might be mentally ill (if my mentally ill mother is to be believed) so I've never met him. I have no contact with my eldest brother, especially since he "stood me up" on my wedding day by never giving me a clear answer if him and his wife and 2 kids were coming - then never even bothering to at least send me a card to congratulate me:dohh::growlmad: My other brother is arrogant and a pain and thinks he knows _everything_ and constantly is calling me childish and insists on being right. My sister I don't know very well as I fist achieved contact with her a few years ago but she seems alright and shows more interest then most. I also have sporadic contact with one of my cousins but my other cousin I have zero contact with (all older than me in their 50s). My aunt I have almost no contact with as she's as batty as my mother (they're sisters). So I have the opposite problem which isn't good either:nope:

Maybe you could try putting boundaries in place with the nosy members of your family? It's hard but will probably be well worth it if you don't want them to start mixing in on how you raise your children:dohh:


----------



## HCas

They don't contact me ever. So the only times I have to deal with them is during family gatherings (usually christmas eve and thanksgiving) or things like baby showers and weddings. I use to go to my aunt's every summer for a week and thought we were close, but turns out she only did that in hopes I would say my mom was doing drugs so she could hold it over her head (sisters). My other aunt on my mom's side is a loner and doesn't like family gatherings so its rare if I see her, she's also kinda crazy. My first aunt's kids all do drugs and get drunk and like to pretend they are better than me and my sister because their family is rich and so they have always had more. The only exeption is my younger cousin. He still drinks and stuff and acts high and mighty, but when we see each other I know he won't be judging me. He usually only gives me a hug and then goes off on his own. My two cousins from my second aunt are awesome to be honest. Both have always been nice to me and the oldest (he's about 16 years older than me) was once mistaken as my dad and never corrected the person just smiled and hugged me XD the youngest has been like a best friend to me growing up but I rarely see him anymore because he's an RN and works all the time. My whole dad's side is crazy. If you don't agree with them you are wrong. Specially on religion with my second uncle. My first uncle is just like me (same interests and semi-normal) but he moved far away so I only see him when me and Roger go to conventions he is at.

My family would rather talk behind your back and tell you how "they" do things then be honest with you and butt out of your business. When I was telling my mom about my fertility treatments at christmas eve all my cousins thought it meant they had a right to give their two cents. Which was "If you're adopting you should continuing trying for yourself. You can't handle two babies."


----------



## KatO79

Wow that sounds worse then my family:wacko: I'm so sorry not so many of them are supportive. Might be a good idea to avoid talking so much with the unsupportive members of your family. I've been avoiding the annoying members of my family so I have to hear as little judgment as possible:nope:

AFM I got my IUI done today and it went smoothly:thumbup: It only hurt a bit when she stuck the tube in but otherwise fine. Both eggs looked good so we'll see. I'll be extremely happy if just one of those eggs gets fertilized and is a super sticky bean :happydance: She gave me an HPT with and told me to use it in 16 days time. If it's a BFN then they'll up my Puregon dose a llttle for the next IUI.


----------



## HCas

FX for you. It's so exciting! If it wasn't for Ave-Marie I'd be so jealous XD Though I'll always be happy for you. I really really can't wait for your 16 days to be up XD

I was excited about this cycle (thought I was feeling implantation cramps) but now I'm just confused.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks HCas:flower: I can't wait either but am keeping my expectations on the lower side in case it's a BFN so I don't get too upset if it is :wacko:

Yeah I've had a few cycles like that where I thought it could be implantation cramps but turned out it wasn't and AF shows up some days later:dohh: I try not to read too much into any symptoms for that reason. I feel like I always have at least 3-4 symptoms every cycle so I've started to just try and go with the flow and ignore it:nope:


----------



## HCas

Well the only reason I even thought it was because of having af like cramps and my chart said I should be 8dpo (which I only get af cramps about a half hour before see shows) so I was really thinking it was possible. But then this morning I put in my temp and it was like "Due to new information your predicted ovulation day has been changed from cd15 to cd21". Which would make me 3dpo instead of 8. Which makes me wonder what that cramping was. Because it HURT but wasn't as bad as a cyst rupturing. And I'm still getting very clear positives on my opks (been getting them for 8 days now). It just doesn't make since.

And we haven't BDed in 4 days due to going to another town two days in a row for family and me being sick before that.... I hate my cycles.

I understand not wanting to get too excited. What are you gonna do to keep your mind off testing?


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Well the only reason I even thought it was because of having af like cramps and my chart said I should be 8dpo (which I only get af cramps about a half hour before see shows) so I was really thinking it was possible. But then this morning I put in my temp and it was like "Due to new information your predicted ovulation day has been changed from cd15 to cd21". Which would make me 3dpo instead of 8. Which makes me wonder what that cramping was. Because it HURT but wasn't as bad as a cyst rupturing. And I'm still getting very clear positives on my opks (been getting them for 8 days now). It just doesn't make since.
> 
> And we haven't BDed in 4 days due to going to another town two days in a row for family and me being sick before that.... I hate my cycles.
> 
> I understand not wanting to get too excited. What are you gonna do to keep your mind off testing?

Yes that's a bit odd. But I've tried having some cramping during the 2WW and it never turns out to be anything:nope: Not too sure about the OPKs but I know a few days of positive ones after the first positive can be normal. However, don't think 7-8 is normal. After a quick Google search, it could be a sign of pregnancy. Some also say it could be your body gearing up to O and it keeps trying to. Then there are some that mention it could be cysts e.g. if you have PCOS :wacko: Others say it might not indicate any problem at all so it seems it may be difficult to tell what's the cause. You could try asking this on the the TTC forum since maybe somebody knows for sure or has tried it before and knows what the issue was. I'd like to know the answer myself.

As to keeping my mind off things, that'll be hard:nope: I need a new earring or bracelet project but don't have much funds to buy supplies until next month. I think I have a bracelet (wraps around write 3 times)and dangly earring set I bought at the local hobby shop that I haven't touched yet. Might give it a try. Plus I have a bracelet from the same shop that I have yet to finish. I was over halfway done when I noticed I wasn't using enough of these larger, brightly-colored beads on it so I would have too much left over and since they're part of the charm, started all over again:dohh: It's one of those bracelets that wraps around your wrist 6-7 times. It so stinks to be a housewife during the 2WW:dohh: My favorite thing is horseback riding and DH was going to pay for experienced lessons (rode from I was age 9 until 21 and stopped due to financial reasons) to get me back in the sport again but then came our TTCing plans and the riding was put on hold until after I've had a baby as there's a miscarriage risk if I fall off while pregnant:wacko:


----------



## HCas

Yeah I just posted there in hopes someone knows. I know the OPKs could be because of my PCOS but usually for me there is a break in them. Like I'll get 3-5 in a row then negatives for a few days then more positives. I just hate not being able to predict my cycles. I always glare at my MIL when she complains about them always happening like clockwork (mainly because her bf always makes plans that seem to over lap them XD )

I like making jewelry, but I haven't in months. My work area hasn't been clean enough too XD But horseback riding seems fun. I understand that its dangerous while TTCing though. You can always start a novel. Write about how much it sucks to TTC XD I would buy it XP


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yeah I just posted there in hopes someone knows. I know the OPKs could be because of my PCOS but usually for me there is a break in them. Like I'll get 3-5 in a row then negatives for a few days then more positives. I just hate not being able to predict my cycles. I always glare at my MIL when she complains about them always happening like clockwork (mainly because her bf always makes plans that seem to over lap them XD )
> 
> I like making jewelry, but I haven't in months. My work area hasn't been clean enough too XD But horseback riding seems fun. I understand that its dangerous while TTCing though. You can always start a novel. Write about how much it sucks to TTC XD I would buy it XP

I'll be following to see some answers on that thread then:winkwink: Yes I can imagine it's a pain to have unpredictable cycles, especially when TTCing:wacko: Your MIL probably doesn't mean anything by it. I think people have a tendency to speak before they think, if they even think at all:winkwink:

Maybe you should start up again:happydance: I like making my own stuff. Then I'm wearing earrings either no one has at all or that very few have. I mostly follow instructions I find in books and the internet but on occasion will try to come up with something myself although it's mostly my hoops that are designed by me since they're simple to make.

Yes I used to love riding. I was actually pretty gifted and if it hadn't been for certain life circumstances, may have become a pro, maybe even the Olympics (many of my trainers said I was certainly gifted enough at it). Now I'd just like to start again because I love horses. I actually inherited my father's writing gift but it never appealed to me much although I'm tempted sometimes to write. Maybe someone should write a novel on how hard it is to be a LTTTCer. It might lead to people being more understanding of people in that situation:thumbup: I'll have to think about it:winkwink:


----------



## HCas

We should collab it! Like be co-authors and get stories from the ladies around here. That'd be fun ^^ And it'd be nice for people to understand what's going on with us. I swear if one more person says "Oh now you'll get pregnant" or "Just be patient" I'm gonna punch them in the faces. I love writing and have started a few novels I just always have problems ending it (I like good stories to last XD ). I write fan fictions though that I've gathered a group of readers for. Apparently I'm good (I never thought so until I had 200 comments on a story)

The main reason I haven't made any jewelry lately is because I've ben so busy making a t-shirt quilt for a cousin, trying to finish my niece's hand embroidered picture, and rearranging the room to fit a nursery on one half XD Once I'm done though I want new earrings.


----------



## KatO79

Yes if anyone is open to us using their story:) Maybe if we promise anonymity? Otherwise we could use just our own stories:winkwink: Too bad I didn't start a TTC journal back when I started TTCing in October 2013, might've been useful for any book:dohh: First started keeping a journal when I went over to the LTTTC boards so it's not very long:haha: Think I was back then just expecting it to take no more than 6-8 months, preferably shorter than that:nope:

A T-shirt quilt, never heard of that, what does one look like? I can hear you sound busy with other things with not much time for making earrings:haha: What motif are you embroidering? 

Sounds like fun with nursery planning, can't wait til I can do that:cloud9: My challenge will be making a nursery that's good for both sexes as we don't want to know the sex until I give birth:wacko: The worst thing is that a store that sells baby stuff here is having a sale with some stuff up to 70% marked down so I've been really tempted to buy some stuff:wacko: My DH and I looked at some of their items on the net to see what a stroller costs these days and DH was about to have a heartatack over some of the prices:haha: Now he's talking about buying a slightly used one in excellent working condition to save money. We won't be getting any hand me downs as my ex-SIL has probably given all of it either away or to her little sister who had a baby a couple of years ago and DH's little brother doesn't have any kids and if he's going to have any, it won't be for years even though he's 33-34:wacko: Don't think any of my family in the US has much left and don't know if they'd want to pay for shipping to Denmark anyway:shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Writing a book is a good idea. I have a long history in my ttc journal, of my journey into finding out azoospermia diagnosis and where I was, compared to where I am now. I agree, if few details was changed and omitted, I would be open to letting you use material from my ttc journal for people to understand the pain of a ltttc journey.


----------



## HCas

Yeah I think changing names and leaving out any details wanted would be best. It would be interesting to see how people reacting to all the different stories and the truth behind infertility. 

Thanks Deafgal ^^

I'll attach a picture of it. It's all finished now ^^ Now I'm working on two hoodies for someone that look like outfits from a cartoon they like.

And a t-shirt quilt is interesting. I did a simple one. I just cut out 16 by 16 squares of his uniforms (around the logos and his name) and sewed the blocks together with a fleece backing. But I've seen some really cool looking ones.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3405.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KatO79

Wow HCas, you're certainly good at keeping yourself busy with different projects:thumbup:

Very nice, especially like the cat:winkwink: I'm sure your niece will love it:flower:

OK I've never heard of a T-shirt quilt before, makes sense.

Yes we would need to keep certain details out. Don't think I'll be leaving much out of mine though but will have to see:shrug: I know my brother and his wife feel it's almost a dirty little secret that they went through 5 years of assisted conception so can't use them although I'm sure it'd have been an interesting read as they had a tough time and multiple losses. Question would also be how many stories should we use?


----------



## HCas

I sell things on Etsy (jewelry, custom hoodies, and customs) and my niece is always wanting new things. I used to make her tutu dresses and princess outfits. Now I get to make her Elsa and Anna things from Frozen and any special dress she wants for birthdays or holidays. She might get one soon to go to Disney in since me and Roger will be going as a second honeymoon and might take her one of the days XD

Thank you very much. It took me two years to finish so I was very happy with how it turned out.


I wsh I was still in contact with someone I knew who had been trying for 10 years. Her story would have been a powerful one because she had miscarriages and was told she'd never carry to term. Her son is 3 now ^^ She was always very open about her journey so I'm sure if I can get a hold of her and ask she'd be willing to help. Just not sure how. Might need to ask my dad for her information.


----------



## KatO79

Oh your niece too? Mine (the one in the US) is into Frozen as well, along with her girlfriends:flower: Think her best friend had a Frozen themed birthday last year and they dressed up in Frozen costumes. I'm sure your niece loves those dresses you make:flower: I think Frozen and Barbie are the big things right now for mine. Last time I saw her (last summer, they were here for summer vacation), she wanted to watch a Barbie movie with me. It was the one with pegasi in it, can't seem to remember the name. DH wasn't much for seeing it as it's a very girly movie but she wanted him to see it as well :haha:

My other niece (by marriage, thank God not by blood as she's pretty bratty:wacko:) gets DH's mother to make her dresses but she's horrible about it. When she gets a new dress, she refuses to try it on the day she gets it to please my MIL (and so my MIL knows it fits):wacko: I feel _sooo_ bad for my MIL when she's used hours to make these beautiful princess dresses or something more everyday and she gives them to her and she won't put it on:nope: My MIL is very handy, she actually made my wedding dress:)

I'm sure your niece will love the embroidery:flower:

Wow 10 years:wacko: Do you remember what the doctors discovered that made it so difficult?


----------



## HCas

Yeah my niece is obsessed with it XD That and The Little Mermaid. I got lucky with her. She is very grateful for everything I make her and she's only 4. She takes good care of them and tells her friends they "have to be gentle" with them.

She loved it. She wanted me to hang it up right away next to her 2 year old pics lol

Her body didn't produce the right hormones I think. Her cervix would soften and wouldn't be able to hold the baby.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yeah my niece is obsessed with it XD That and The Little Mermaid. I got lucky with her. She is very grateful for everything I make her and she's only 4. She takes good care of them and tells her friends they "have to be gentle" with them.
> 
> She loved it. She wanted me to hang it up right away next to her 2 year old pics lol
> 
> Her body didn't produce the right hormones I think. Her cervix would soften and wouldn't be able to hold the baby.

Yeah my niece by marriage is 6 and she doesn't take care of anything:nope: I remember her clearly playing with one of her toys and when someone in DH's family (can't remember who as I wasn't paying much attention) told her to be careful and not break it, her response was something like "It won't matter if I break it because Mommy and Daddy will buy me a new one":wacko: She's pretty spoiled and they haven't been good in raising her or her big brother. Mostly the ex-wife's fault, she spoils them and lets them behave badly, occasionally encouraging it like her son cheating in a card game with me so he was sure to win:wacko: They can be pretty badly behaved, no thank you for gifts and rude when they ask for stuff when they eat at the table plus they're super picky eaters:dohh: My 7 year old niece in the US is _much_ better behaved and is _much_ more polite and careful with her things. But I can just imagine my brother raising her to be that way.

So glad she liked it, I knew she would:flower:

Ok that does sound bad:wacko: So she could get pregnant relatively easy, it was just carrying them that was the major hurdle. Would be interesting to hear that story:flower:


----------



## HCas

I'm so excited and nervous! I finally found a lawyer to take on our adoption case (after 20 no kidding). We have an appointment tomorrow after Roger gets out of work. I'm so excited!


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> I'm so excited and nervous! I finally found a lawyer to take on our adoption case (after 20 no kidding). We have an appointment tomorrow after Roger gets out of work. I'm so excited!


Wow how great HCas:happydance: Looking forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for progress HCas!!!!!

Frozen is a popular one with the young girls now. I hear there's supposed to be a new ASL signing music video for the song "Let It Go" coming out on Sunday so if I like it and remember to share with you, I'll share the link with you ladies.


----------



## HCas

So yesterday went great. The lawyer was pretty nice and ready to get things started. We'll be starting by getting the birthfather to sign over his rights which we will start probably in two weeks when we get paid again. After that it'll just be a few court dates. Possibly a home study and birth mother consoling. Our lawyer said it will probably take about a month or two after Ave-Marie is born to finish everything.


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> So yesterday went great. The lawyer was pretty nice and ready to get things started. We'll be starting by getting the birthfather to sign over his rights which we will start probably in two weeks when we get paid again. After that it'll just be a few court dates. Possibly a home study and birth mother consoling. Our lawyer said it will probably take about a month or two after Ave-Marie is born to finish everything.


How wonderful HCas:happydance: So happy it went well:thumbup:

I'm assuming it won't be a problem having the biological father sign over his rights?


----------



## deafgal01

That's great HCas!


----------



## HCas

Sorry I wasn't on cramping too much on top of entertaining for the weekend. Not a fun combination.


----------



## KatO79

That's ok HCas, hope you're feeling better now:hugs:

AFM nothing much going on. Trying to ignore my symptoms so I don't get _too_ hopeful:wacko: Had a nice chat with my hairdresser today (really needed a haircut:wacko:) and despite the fact she's mid-20s and conceived her little boy easily (he's 7 months now), she was _much _more understanding than anyone in our families about having difficulties conceiving as she had a couple of friends who needed help as well:nope: The only thing I didn't agree with her on totally was just dye your hair and drink wine every weekend if that's what you're used to:wacko: Don't want to risk anything if I'm going to get pregnant at my advanced age:winkwink::haha:


----------



## HCas

Lol well at least she was understanding ^^ I had bought a test a few days ago just in case just for AF to show early Saturday morning. Now my sister's best friend is using it. Kinda made me pissy for an hour since she isn't in a spot for a baby and just wants one because she doesn't have custody of her daughter. But oh well. Onto a new cycle and the continued effort lol


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Lol well at least she was understanding ^^ I had bought a test a few days ago just in case just for AF to show early Saturday morning. Now my sister's best friend is using it. Kinda made me pissy for an hour since she isn't in a spot for a baby and just wants one because she doesn't have custody of her daughter. But oh well. Onto a new cycle and the continued effort lol

Wait, what? She used your HPT and she isn't even in a spot for a baby:wacko: OK that'd have annoyed me to but I probably would've been an "evil" person and told her to get her own HPT:winkwink:

Hope things soon turn for the better HCas and you soon see those 2 lines :dust:


----------



## HCas

Yep. My sister asked me to bring it for her and we're trying to stay on her good side til Ave-Marie is born and her 30 days are up. Her friend got a negative to though she believes she just tested too early now and wanted to know if I had anymore she could use. I said no but truth is I have a really expensive one hidden away that tells you how far along you are. I'm saving that baby for when I get a cheapie positive XD

Same for you. I'm really eager to see you get those lines :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yep. My sister asked me to bring it for her and we're trying to stay on her good side til Ave-Marie is born and her 30 days are up. Her friend got a negative to though she believes she just tested too early now and wanted to know if I had anymore she could use. I said no but truth is I have a really expensive one hidden away that tells you how far along you are. I'm saving that baby for when I get a cheapie positive XD
> 
> Same for you. I'm really eager to see you get those lines :hugs:


OK I can see the problem:wacko: I'd just lie than and keep saying you don't have anymore HPTs around and aren't planning on buying any more until you think you might be pregnant. Hide that test somewhere she will never find it or look so she doesn't want to use it. Pretty cheeky if you ask me that she used one of your tests and now wants to use another one instead of being thankful and now just buying her own :nope: She should be buying her own HPTs:growlmad:

Is it the Clearblue one that shows how many weeks you're along:) I was planning on getting one of those for when I see 2 lines on a cheapie as well:winkwink: I'm just wondering if I should order one soon from the UK so it's in English or buy one in Denmark which of course will be in Danish (so instead of the word "Pregnant", it'll be saying the Danish word for it "Gravid"):shrug:


----------



## HCas

Yep ^^ With my son my friend bought me that type and I really loved seeing how far along I was (even though I was a scared teen) so I decided I would use it every time to see how far along I am. It's so interesting.

Hmmm.... Well does it being in english mean a lot to you? If it were me I probably would go ahead and buy one just for the fact that I would be in denial if it said pregnant or not in another language XD


----------



## KatO79

HCas said:


> Yep ^^ With my son my friend bought me that type and I really loved seeing how far along I was (even though I was a scared teen) so I decided I would use it every time to see how far along I am. It's so interesting.
> 
> Hmmm.... Well does it being in english mean a lot to you? If it were me I probably would go ahead and buy one just for the fact that I would be in denial if it said pregnant or not in another language XD


Yes that's one reason I want to use one, thought it would be fun:happydance:

I'll have to think about that one:-k Or I could buy one of each maybe:blush: That might be a fun idea and post both here when the time comes :haha:


----------



## KatO79

So bad news everyone, AF came today:nope: So we're heading for IUI#2. I'll be calling the clinic tomorrow as AF will be full-blown tomorrow. Oh well, didn't have high hopes anyway, partly due to my age. I'm blaming myself for my old eggs and DH is blaming himself for having spilt some of the sample:nope: Nothing to be done now other than hope #2 is our lucky number:shrug: Maybe I'll have 3 eggs instead of the 2 I had as they'll be upping my dose a bit:happydance: Think it's all chance as I've read of people having 3-4 eggs on one IUI and getting a BFN and then having 1-2 for their next IUI and getting a BFP.

Anyway told my sister and this was her reply: "Just got my period too..ughhh. Sorry...keep trying....":dohh: Like what do I care she got AF as well when she has 2 children and isn't trying for #3:nope: Geez my family is really hopeless when it comes to supporting me:dohh:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and they've put my dose up to 66 IU this time. So we'll see. Maybe there will be 3 follies this time instead of 2 :winkwink: No cysts apparently so that's good, otherwise they wouldn't let me start IUI #2 this month.

The nurse was actually in a better mood today (was the same one I've had the last 2 times I was there) and said that IUI #1 didn't go according to plan apparently:haha: So she's hoping our luck is much better this time :thumbup:

Injection #1 starts tonight and my U/S #2 will be next Tuesday at 1 PM. This will be of course the most exciting one to see how many follies there are and if I'm ready to trigger:happydance:

Please let this IUI be the one:thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and I have 3 large follies in my right ovary and 2 small ones on my left:thumbup: They weren't big enough to trigger so I need to continue with Puregon for a few more days and come in again on Friday morning so they can see if I'm ready to trigger them.

Had a feeling my right ovary was extra active as I've had more pain twinges from that one:winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Kat!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks deafgal:flower:

Wonder where HCas is? Seems she hasn't logged in since the 5th. Hope everything is going well with her adoption:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic for my 3rd U/S and it looks like only 2 of those 3 eggs in my right ovary are going to reach to mature. But that's ok, still a slightly higher chance of it working with 2 follies than if I only had 1:happydance:

I wasn't 100% ready to trigger so will need to take Puregon tonight and Saturday night, then trigger late Sunday night and have my IUI on Tuesday morning.


----------



## KatO79

So today was the day:thumbup:

I think it went well. DHs sperm count was 30 million and she said that was good. The only thing was I'd already Oed so she couldn't measure the 2 follies but since she could see that it had just happened, our chances aren't decreased at all and should be good.

FXed:flower:


----------

